# Daniel Bryan HATE?



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I doubt this made it to TV but during Dibiase's match with DB. There were Dibiase chants, but what really caught me off guard were some people giving some serious venom to the US Champion, shouting things "Asshole Bryan" and "You suck". They were very few, and probably Cole Miners. 

Do you think hating Daniel Bryan is a sign of not knowing much about the wrestling business? Personally I'd take Bryan over Dibiase any day...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Solid_Rob said:


> Do you think hating Daniel Bryan is a sign of not knowing much about the wrestling business?


No. Everything he did prior to coming to WWE means shit really. If he's boring to people, he's boring. End of story.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Returning to being a fan of wrestling.

I don't like him.

Period.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually I rather thought a lot of it was just people having fun with Bryan. Like people at ROH shows who booed him during his "heel run", only to start chanting "best in the world" halfway through the match. Odd crowd reactions seem to be a Bryan staple.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

No. Different tastes. I do enjoy watching him. Very fun to watch.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. Wrestling is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe' - not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Headliner said:


> No. Everything he did prior to coming to WWE means shit really. If he's boring to people, he's boring. End of story.


This. WWE fans don't watch ROH so why would it matter to them what he did there? It would be like saying you should like a football or basketball player because of what they did in high school.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

All I heard were huge Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrestling fans being dicks at a wrestling show shocker


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

I think he's great. He doesn't translate as well to the WWE as opposed to ROH, but he's still great to watch. I'd love to see them push a smaller guy, and give him the role as the unbeatable chauvinistic arrogant prick. Not sure if Vince will _ever_ take skill over size in the ring, though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

There's no hate for him. He's pretty much popular right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Klebold said:


> I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. *Wrestling* is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe' - not Daniel Bryan.


Wrestling is supposed to be about two (or more) guys "fighting" each other, trying their best to win. Size has nothing to do with it. I've seen people I know beat up guys twice their size on the street, so it's not very hard for me to believe that a smaller guy in a choreographed fight can beat a guy who is a foot taller and weighs 100lbs more. Just because someone is bigger, doesn't necessarily mean he should automatically beat someone smaller than him. If that was the case, The Great Khali would be champion forever. That doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Klebold said:


> I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. *Wrestling is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe*' - not Daniel Bryan.


:no: Great Khali says hello.

Rasslin fans say :flip


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I like his matches, but I'm not a fan of the rest


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

Yo Dawg I heard you hate Daniel Bryan so we Put Daniel Bryan on tv So you can hate Daniel While you watch Daniel. Guys got it all in my opinion he's only been in the Big E for a little while not even half a year and already is wowing fans with his wrestling skill. More time on the Mic is needed.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Bryan will survive the massive hate and heat he gets from all of his 4 haters.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I didnt hear any you suck chants and the only bryan chants i heard were the usual daniel bryan....daniel bryan throughout the match.
Weird thing abouthim to me is he gets zero pop on entrance but as soon as the match begins you get a daniel bryan chant all the way through lol Must be the theme.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you believe if they push Daniel Bryan the right way do you think he could be a future face of the company? I mean as many years as Orton and Cena had to go through to get where they are right now, could he be the future face of the company?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

He was pretty over in NY.(No surprise)

Didn't hear any negative chants towards him on TV.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is great too bad right now his wrestling the WWE originals..

I wanna see 
Daniel vs CM Punk
Daniesl vs Kaval
Daniel vs Evan Bourne
Daniel vs William Regal
Daniel vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> I didnt hear any you suck chants and the only bryan chants i heard were the usual daniel bryan....daniel bryan throughout the match.*
> Weird thing abouthim to me is he gets zero pop on entrance but as soon as the match begins you get a daniel bryan chant all the way through* lol Must be the theme.


True but most midcarders get little to no reaction during their entrance.Only guys like Orton,Cena,Taker,etc get big pops.

Chicago crowds generally pop for midcarders during their entrance though.Chicago crowds are great.



bjnelson19705 said:


> Do you believe if they push Daniel Bryan the right way do you think he could be a future face of the company? I mean as many years as Orton and Cena had to go through to get where they are right now, could he be the future face of the company?


I don't see it.He can wrestle but he's not the most charismatic 
wrestler and there's guys with more personality than him.Like
The Miz for example.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Last I checked WWE crowds weren't necessarily the most knowledgeable depending on the cities (or smart marks). So, of course there are going to be Daniel Bryan haters out there... not everyone can appreciate greatness when it's right in front of them.*


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not a fan tbh. He needs some form of muscle for me to take him seriously. Its nothing to with his persona either because Bret Hart and Chris Beniot are two of my all time fave's and neither of those were exactly exciting its just i look at Bryan and i cant help but think i could take him. 

Wrestlers are in one job where size does matter.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Not a fan tbh. He needs some form of muscle for me to take him seriously. Its nothing to with his persona either because Bret Hart and Chris Beniot are two of my all time fave's and neither of those were exactly exciting its just i look at Bryan and i cant help but think i could take him.
> 
> Wrestlers are in one job where size does matter.


Essentially you are asking him to get on the roids, yeah.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> Essentially you are asking him to get on the roids, yeah.


You dont need to take steriods to not look like a scrawny maggot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How can anyone hate Danielson? He's adorable and he kicks major ass.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I heard he got booed in a house show match against The Miz. Very strange indeed!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

He is one the better wrestler's but is awfull on the mic...


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> You dont need to take steriods to not look like a scrawny maggot.


Give him a break, he can't get that big even with roids because he's a vegan, so his energy intake is far lower than most other wrestlers.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't notice any booing at all last night, definitely heard some cheering. Although OP also said "There were Dibiase chants", didn't notice them but find that very hard to believe.

Getting booed against the Miz at a house show makes perfect sense though.


----------



## wildpegasus (Feb 8, 2003)

Gunner14 said:


> You dont need to take steriods to not look like a scrawny maggot.


 Last time I looked the guy worked hard for a physique that is better than what almost anyone else with his genetics could obtain. The guy has a lot of muscle for his frame.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> Give him a break, he can't get that big even with roids because he's a vegan, so his energy intake is far lower than most other wrestlers.


So that makes him look believable against other wrestlers. Only thing he looks believable doing is jobbing on NXT. 



wildpegasus said:


> Last time I looked the guy worked hard for a physique that is better than what almost anyone else with his genetics could obtain. The guy has a lot of muscle for his frame.


Where?? i look and he looks no better than an average guy. Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Ted Dibase, Dolph Ziggler, Desmond Wolfe, all arent big in wrestler terms but all look alot more believable as wrestlers than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

100 people chanting his name > 4-5 people hating on him

Anyway, people have different taste in wrestling, not everyone thinks Daniel Bryan is God....


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> You dont need to take steriods to not look like a scrawny maggot.


Post picture of yourself dude.

Your conception of what a wrestler should look like is very dated.



TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> He is one the better wrestler's but is awfull on the mic...



lol, yeah right


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

give me 100 daniel bryans before 1 Mark Henry, Great Khali or Big Show... idc if the wrestlers arent 7 ft 400 pounds i just want guys that can do their job both on the mic and in the ring regardless of whether or not the fans like them


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

I like Daniel Bryan but it's true he looks like a douche that you just want to beat the crap out of.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

SCSA852k said:


> I like Daniel Bryan but it's true he looks like a douche that you just want to beat the crap out of.


So does BJ Penn


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

10 years ago he wouldnt have been considered for the roster and wouldn't have made it on the Indies either. Obviously WWE is trying to improve its image by pushing undersized wrestlers instead of big guys but as a fan the measuring stick is the Attitude Era when wrestling was at its peak - Bourne, Bryan, Kaval etc all suck.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> So that makes him look believable against other wrestlers. Only thing he looks believable doing is jobbing on NXT.


Well you're watching pro wrestling, not boxing. There's more than just punches to use hence why smaller guys can do spotfests and outspeed the big guys or small tech wrestlers can outwrestle the big guys. Oh and Valasquez is 35 lbs pounds smaller than Lesnar and squashed him in 3 minutes so maybe size isn't that important after all.




Gunner14 said:


> Where?? i look and he looks no better than an average guy. Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Ted Dibase, Dolph Ziggler, Desmond Wolfe, all arent big in wrestler terms but all look alot more believable as wrestlers than Daniel Bryan.


Average guy? The average guy is either fat or just skinny with next to no musclemass. I don't recall most of my female friends having many bulky bfs.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Klebold said:


> 10 years ago he wouldnt have been considered for the roster and wouldn't have made it on the Indies either. Obviously WWE is trying to improve its image by pushing undersized wrestlers instead of big guys but as a fan the measuring stick is the Attitude Era when wrestling was at its peak - Bourne, Bryan, Kaval etc all suck.


Yeah he is no Road Dogg or Gangrel

Some poor trolling in this thread


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Not every wrestling fan is cut from the same cloth. You have the ones that focus less on wrestling ability and more on character, you have ones that focus more on wrestling ability and less on character, you have ones that like to find a nice balance, you have ones that couldn't give two shits about wrestling ability and just want a good story told and many more kinds of fans.

Depending on the kind of fan you are determines what kind of wrestlers you're most likely to find entertaining. So what's boring to one person is exciting to the next. Danielson is the perfect package in terms of wrestling ability and even though he hasn't developed his character all the way yet, he definitely has the potential too. He's decent on the mic and can get better with more mic time and charisma is something that will or will not come with time. We'll have to wait on that one.

Personally, I have great hopes for Danielson and I enjoy seeing him perform on my TV and I expect him to be even better in the future.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> Post picture of yourself dude.
> 
> Your conception of what a wrestler should look like is very dated.


So why is there only 1 person with the look of a Daniel Bryan. Whereas everyone else still looks like a wrestler. Take a look at Hollie Walcott. She is a vegan and looks like she could kick Daniel Bryans ass.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan sucks; he's short, he's round, his ass is on the ground; he's goofy and dumb; his personality is zero; he's a yawn on mic and he's plain boring! Please do NOT bring him over to the UK; he was booed and derided the last time he was here. If he has to appear in a WWE ring, at least make him wear a mask to cover that dumb face of his, or paint his face and make him wear a clown's suit.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> So that makes him look believable against other wrestlers. Only thing he looks believable doing is jobbing on NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?? i look and he looks no better than an average guy. Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Ted Dibase, Dolph Ziggler, Desmond Wolfe, all arent big in wrestler terms but all look alot more believable as wrestlers than Daniel Bryan.


He doesnt need to be big, no one needs to be big. holds, locks, takedowns work on anyone regardless of size. he is a technical wrestler.

and i find it odd you are looking at HIM as a person and saying he isnt a believable wrestler, heres an idea! watch him wrestling and what he does and say that again


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> So why is there only 1 person with the look of a Daniel Bryan. Whereas everyone else still looks like a wrestler. Take a look at Hollie Walcott. She is a vegan and looks like she could kick Daniel Bryans ass.


Bryan isnt just a vegan he has other health problems too.

Again your conception of what a wrestler should look like is very dated.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Not a fan tbh. He needs some form of muscle for me to take him seriously. Its nothing to with his persona either because Bret Hart and Chris Beniot are two of my all time fave's and neither of those were exactly exciting its just i look at Bryan and i cant help but think i could take him.
> 
> Wrestlers are in one job where size does matter.


Just becuase Bryan does not look like Batista or John Cena does not mean he can kicks ass or take seriusly. Bryan has the look of a regular MMA/UFC fighter. Its also worth noting that Bryan trains at the Extreme Coture MMA gym on his time off. Believe it or not but I see WWE going for the more average/athletic build that Bryan has because of the many times WWE been accused of their superstars using roids on a regular basis. Im sure alot of superstar in WWE have used roids at some point which is something I think WWE is trying to leave. So in summary Bryan does not have the usual muscle build of most WWE superstars becuase Bryan has a more MMA fighter built which looks more natural which is better.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

When I justify why Daniel Bryan sucks, I compare him to other wrestlers.

When his marks defend him, they compare him to me personally and say well he could kick your ass... so what if he's not a strong guy. So what? He looks like your average office worker. Weight classes exist for a reason.



rambler said:


> Bryan isnt just a vegan he has other health problems too.
> 
> Again your conception of what a wrestler should look like is very dated.


What health problems?  If he has health problems then why is he competing in the biggest company in the world?

Opinions arent dated. You can live by whats politically correct all you want but I'll like what I like. Bryan wouldn't have cut it as a jobber 10 years ago - and seeing as that was wrestlings peak - I think I'll use that as the measuring stick.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Daniel Bryan sucks; he's short, he's round, his ass is on the ground; he's goofy and dumb; his personality is zero; he's a yawn on mic and he's plain boring! Please do NOT bring him over to the UK; he was booed and derided the last time he was here. If he has to appear in a WWE ring, at least make him wear a mask to cover that dumb face of his, or paint his face and make him wear a clown's suit.


The hits keep on coming


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

marleysghost said:


> Daniel Bryan sucks; he's short, he's round, his ass is on the ground; he's goofy and dumb; his personality is zero; he's a yawn on mic and he's plain boring! Please do NOT bring him over to the UK; he was booed and derided the last time he was here. If he has to appear in a WWE ring, at least make him wear a mask to cover that dumb face of his, or paint his face and make him wear a clown's suit.


He's short, he's round, his ass is on the ground? What the fuck does that even mean?

He actually has quite the interesting personality. He has people talking. He stands out from the rest of the CAW guys on the roster. His style, ability and even choice of entrance theme sets him apart and shows he has a personality and isnt boring.

And the last time he was in the UK, wasnt he booed for beating Nigel? A BRITISH wrestler?

I get that you dont like him, but honestly, atleast come up with some reason better than "He's short, he's round, his ass is on the ground"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Booo Ezekiel Jackson! Roid rage much? Boooo!"
"Booo Daniel Bryan! Get some muscles bro."

_Fuck_, guys.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Some low IQ arguments from the supposedly anti-Bryan crowd


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He brings an interesting new dynamic to the WWE. And the casuals are starting to love the sonofabitch. All I'm hearing nowadays is "Wow, did you see that match Daniel Bryan had with Ziggler at Bragging Rights?" He's getting over. He can do things very few people can. Everyday he wins more and more fans off the street by the day. The guy is something that the WWE has been needing for a while now. Someone who can break away from the pack and wow the fans like no other man, on God's green earth.

Who gives a fuck what he looks likes? He's the new showstopper.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bryans so small in comparison to everyone else that he has an arsenal of about 5 moves:

Kicks (to seated opponents chest/back and to standing opponents legs), jumping forearm, clothesline to seated opponent, LaBelle lock and Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Bryans so small in comparison to everyone else that he has an arsenal of about 5 moves:
> 
> Kicks (to seated opponents chest/back and to standing opponents legs), jumping forearm, clothesline to seated opponent, LaBelle lock and Cattle Mutilation.


obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

redeadening said:


> He brings an interesting new dynamic to the WWE. And the casuals are starting to love the sonofabitch. *All I'm hearing nowadays is "Wow, did you see that match Daniel Bryan had with Ziggler at Bragging Rights?"* He's getting over. He can do things very few people can. Everyday he wins more and more fans off the street by the day. The guy is something that the WWE has been needing for a while now. Someone who can break away from the pack and wow the fans like no other man, on God's green earth.
> 
> Who gives a fuck what he looks likes? *He's the new showstopper*.


1) Where are you hearing this? Are you attending shows and turning up at peoples houses and asking for their opinions? Or are you reading what fans are saying on the internet? ...

2) When HBK and Bret were the two biggest stars - WWEs business was in the toilet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Bryans so small in comparison to everyone else that he has an arsenal of about 5 moves:
> 
> Kicks (to seated opponents chest/back and to standing opponents legs), jumping forearm, clothesline to seated opponent, LaBelle lock and Cattle Mutilation.


You must black out for the vast majority of his matches. He broke out a chinlock surfboard on Raw last week! He might use a few of the same moves each week, but he always spices it up in all sorts of excellent ways.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Bryans so small in comparison to everyone else that he has an arsenal of about 5 moves:
> 
> Kicks (to seated opponents chest/back and to standing opponents legs), jumping forearm, clothesline to seated opponent, LaBelle lock and Cattle Mutilation.


Too lazy to write them myself so here's my paste from wikipedia:

* Finishing moves
o As Bryan Danielson
+ Cattle Mutilation[1][119] (Bridging grounded double chickenwing)[8]
+ Crossface chickenwing, sometimes with bodyscissors[120]
+ Double wrist-clutch to a grounded opponent followed by repeated stomps to the chest, face, and head[121]
+ Dragon suplex[1]
+ LeBell Lock (Omoplata crossface)[122] – 2010
+ Regal-Plex (Bridging leg hook belly to back suplex) – adopted from his trainer William Regal[119]
+ Repeated elbow strikes to the side of the opponent's head while holding the opponent in a grounded crucifix[8][38]
+ Small package[8]
+ Triangle choke,[8] sometimes with repeated elbow strikes to the top of the opponent's head[120]
o As Daniel Bryan
+ LeBell Lock (Omoplata crossface)[123]

* Signature moves
o Airplane spin[1]
o Danielson Special (Double underhook suplex floated over into a crucifix armbar)[124]
o Diving headbutt[1]
o European uppercut[124]
o Indian deathlock[1]
o Heel hook[125]
o Multiple suplex variations[8]
+ Belly to back,[1] sometimes from the top rope[1][119]
+ Cravate[126]
+ German[120]
+ Northern Lights[1]
+ Snap[120]
+ Tiger[120]
o Roaring Elbow (Discus elbow smash)[1]
o Rolling fireman's carry slam[1]
o Running big boot[1]
o Springboard suicide senton[8]
o Surfboard[120]

Those are only his big moves, ignoring most of his spots or other less dangerous holds. Judging by the length, that's more than 5 moves


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Dont feed the very poor troll


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> Too lazy to write them myself so here's my paste from wikipedia:
> 
> * Finishing moves
> o As Bryan Danielson
> ...


90% of which he could only use on the Indys against much smaller opponents..

I'm not saying hes not a great wrestler with a good aresenal of moves - he is - but only when hes against much smaller guys. Thats why I think WWE needs the Cruiserweight division back, for guys like he and Kaval and Bourne. It'd kick ass.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

Bryan is a Wrestler and i dont see why WWE cant let him be who he is The American Dragon Bryan Danielson his theme music is awful WWE needs to make a version of the Final Countdown.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Bryans so small in comparison to everyone else that he has an arsenal of about 5 moves:
> 
> Kicks (to seated opponents chest/back and to standing opponents legs), jumping forearm, clothesline to seated opponent, LaBelle lock and Cattle Mutilation.


Every bloody wrestler since Hulk 'fucking' Hogan has had about 5 moves genius. Its the most basic principle of modern wrestling. Ric Flair did it. Bret Hart did it. Shawn Michaels did it. Austin did it. And its worked out pretty well for those guys.

And Danielson, interestingly enough, is pretty innovative by WWE standards.

Your arguments are logicless. You have unwarrented blind hate for Danielson. Did he bang your sister or something?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> Just becuase Bryan does not look like Batista or John Cena does not mean he can kicks ass or take seriusly. Bryan has the look of a regular MMA/UFC fighter. Its also worth noting that Bryan trains at the Extreme Coture MMA gym on his time off. Believe it or not but I see WWE going for the more average/athletic build that Bryan has because of the many times WWE been accused of their superstars using roids on a regular basis. Im sure alot of superstar in WWE have used roids at some point which is something I think WWE is trying to leave. So in summary Bryan does not have the usual muscle build of most WWE superstars becuase Bryan has a more MMA fighter built which looks more natural which is better.












If Daniel Bryan has a muscle mass the same of someone like Randy Couture we wouldnt be having this conversation.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

This thread is pointless since we are talking about a guy known for his technical ability, an ability which requires no strength or size mass.

im sure next week there will be a thread on people moaning about all the big muscley powerhouse's that the wwe is full of.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Bryan but I respect his wrestling ability.. He's obviously good in the ring which matters, but the guys I like the most are the ones who are better on the mic, and David Otunga because he's the total package.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> If Daniel Bryan has a muscle mass the same of someone like Randy Couture we wouldnt be having this conversation.


What about BJ Penn?


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

I think he's a great wrestler, but i don't like him. He doesn't entertain in any other way than wrestling and sorry, in the WWE, wrestling isn't EVERYTHING. 

He's not as over as alot of people on here make him out to be, he's as over as a midcard talent should be, people saying things like he's more over than Orton is just dumbfounding...

Not everyone is gonna like a certian guy, but there is a reason he's the US title holder and nothing more.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

gladdyontherise said:


> I think he's a great wrestler, but i don't like him. He doesn't entertain in any other way than wrestling and sorry, in the WWE, wrestling isn't EVERYTHING.


lol, good one.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> What about BJ Penn?


SO your comparing a guy who is fighting heavyweights to a guy fighting lightweights?? BJ Penn weights 155 pound and fights people of a simlar weight Daniel Bryan is close to 200 pound fighting people who weight up to 300 pound.

Do me a favour. If Daniel Bryan was in the cruiserweight division wrestling Billy Kidman and Chavo again we wouldnt be having this conversation.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Klebold said:


> 90% of which he could only use on the Indys against much smaller opponents..
> 
> I'm not saying hes not a great wrestler with a good aresenal of moves - he is - but only when hes against much smaller guys. Thats why I think WWE needs the Cruiserweight division back, for guys like he and Kaval and Bourne. It'd kick ass.


Cause diving headbutts, matbased holds and roaring elbows need a lot of strength? Worked out for Benoit pretty well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> SO your comparing a guy who is fighting heavyweights to a guy fighting lightweights?? BJ Penn weights 155 pound and fights people of a simlar weight Daniel Bryan is close to 200 pound fighting people who weight up to 300 pound.
> 
> Do me a favour. If Daniel Bryan was in the cruiserweight division wrestling Billy Kidman and Chavo again we wouldnt be having this conversation.


And who is Daniel Bryan fighting that weighs close to 300 pounds?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Would you rather have Khali as champ?

Danielson's wrestling ability is how he'll win over the fans. Eddie Guerrero was proof to everyone that no matter how small you are, what you problems you had in the past, or where you came from, you can still overcome the odds and become World Champion if you work hard enough for it. I believe if Danielson continues to improve, he could one the big one, one day in the future.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> SO your comparing a guy who is fighting heavyweights to a guy fighting lightweights?? BJ Penn weights 155 pound and fights people of a simlar weight Daniel Bryan is close to 200 pound fighting people who weight up to 300 pound.
> 
> Do me a favour. If Daniel Bryan was in the cruiserweight division wrestling Billy Kidman and Chavo again we wouldnt be having this conversation.


I thought we were talking about builds here considering you said:


> If Daniel Bryan has a muscle mass the same of someone like Randy Couture we wouldnt be having this conversation.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> And who is Daniel Bryan fighting that weighs close to 300 pounds?


If he's going to be world champion then any wrestler who weighs that. :flip

Good ability crap look. If you was to rate him on the Bret Hart scale hed get 8/-5/-500


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> I thought we were talking about builds here considering you said:


We are and BJ Penn isnt taking on people the size of Ted Dibiase and Dolph Ziggler. 

If BJ Penn was in the WWE and won a match id lol as much as i lol at Daniel Bryan.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> If he's going to be world champion then any wrestler who weighs that. :flip
> 
> Good ability crap look. If you was to rate him on the Bret Hart scale hed get 8/-5/-500



Another winner here


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> If he's going to be world champion then any wrestler who weighs that. :flip
> 
> Good ability crap look. If you was to rate him on the Bret Hart scale hed get 8/-5/-500


Umm, Cena weighs 245, Orton weighs 245, Sheamus weighs 275, HHH is 260, Barrett is 265. That's the top of the card on Raw. None weigh close to 300.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

rambler said:


> lol, good one.


Khali was the WWE champion before, CLEARLY Wrestling ability doesnt mean shit


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish I could find that video where Vince McMahon is verbally sucking off each competitor of a bodybuilding competition. Because that reminds me of this thread.

I'd rather watch a wrestler who's built to go instead of for show. A wrestler, not a bodybuilder/model who's trained to know like five moves.


And that's what Daniel Bryan is, and why people are cheering for him. He's a pro wrestler in a sports entertainment promotion.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

People saying the Attitude Era was when "wrestling" was at it's best are having a laugh. That's when it was at it's most popular and had some great characters. But "wrestling" wise it was basically kicks, punches, weapons and finishing moves. Not many people used a variety of actual half decent wrestling moves.

As i was a kid at the time i loved it, but watching it back nowadays the matches are pretty dull at times.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

gladdyontherise said:


> Khali was the WWE champion before, CLEARLY Wrestling ability doesnt mean shit


Post fail


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

GMUSE said:


> Umm, Cena weighs 245, Orton weighs 245, Sheamus weighs 275, HHH is 260, Barrett is 265. That's the top of the card on Raw. None weigh close to 300.


And whats your point?? 

If there were weight classes theyd all be still at least 3 weight classes above Daniel Bryan the comment was proving a point not about facts. 

And John Cena weighs 248 mr factual information. BOOOOOOOYYYAAA!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> If he's going to be world champion then any wrestler who weighs that. :flip
> 
> Good ability crap look. If you was to rate him on the Bret Hart scale hed get 8/-5/-500


If CM Punk, Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio could be world champions hell even John Cena is not close to 300 pounds then I think Bryan could become World Champion.

So by your logic Bryan will only face guys like Batista, Big show, Kane and undertaker who are around the 300 mark or higher which is not the case for being World title material becuase there are guys under 220 who have been world champions.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

rambler said:


> Post fail


you obviously have no comeback to anything, troll on.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> If CM Punk, Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio could be world champions hell even John Cena is not close to 300 pounds then I think Bryan could become World Champion.
> 
> So by your logic Bryan will only face guys like Batista, Big show, Kane and undertaker who are around the 300 mark or higher which is not the case for being World title material becuase there are guys under 220 who have been world champions.


But CM Punk, HBK, Eddie, Beniot all had a decent look that Bryan lacks.

Mysterio being champion was a joke.

Hell John Cena has more muscle in his right hand than Daniel Bryan has on his entire body ffs.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

From the way some of you are talking, they really would need a Cruiserweight division.

Because the Heavyweight title matches would suck.


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> And whats your point??
> 
> If there were weight classes theyd all be still at least 3 weight classes above Daniel Bryan the comment was proving a point not about facts.
> 
> And John Cena weighs 248 mr factual information. BOOOOOOOYYYAAA!!!


Incorrect. Bryan would be Middleweight and the rest would be Heavyweight, 2 weight classes. But why isn't it believable that a smaller guy can beat someone up 60-80 pounds heavier? If Cena fought GSP who would you bet your money on? Extreme example but it still isn't totally unbelievable.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

gladdyontherise said:


> you obviously have no comeback to anything, troll on.


I do but your post seems to have no clue about WHY Khali won the title or indeed who long he had it.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

rambler said:


> I do but your post seems to have no clue about WHY Khali won the title or indeed who long he had it.


I know why, but it doesnt change the fact you don't have to be a good wrestler to be WWE champ, and it proves wrestling isnt everything in the WWE, in which you clearly disagreed with..was Jeff Hardy became WWE champ by being a damn spot monkey..Daniel Bryan is probably the best wreslter WWE currently has, but it doesnt matter, because he's a midcard talent


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

rambler said:


> Post fail


pot..kettle ..black

Bryan's size isnt exactly important is it, he is a technical wreslter and is mostly ground based in his skills


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

gladdyontherise said:


> I know why, but it doesnt change the fact you don't have to be a good wrestler to be WWE champ, and it proves wrestling isnt everything in the WWE, in which you clearly disagreed with..was Jeff Hardy became WWE champ by being a damn spot monkey..Daniel Bryan is probably the best wreslter WWE currently has, but it doesnt matter, because he's a midcard talent


Another post fail and nice strawman


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

GMUSE said:


> Incorrect. Bryan would be Middleweight and the rest would be Heavyweight, 2 weight classes. But why isn't it believable that a smaller guy can beat someone up 60-80 pounds heavier? If Cena fought GSP who would you bet your money on? Extreme example but it still isn't totally unbelievable.


It isnt. Its unbelievable that Daniel Bryan can beat anyone. Im nto talking about just small people. Look at Rey Mysterio compared to Daniel Bryan both small but Mysterio at least looks jacked. Bryan looks like he has brittle bone diesease or something similar. 

I know not liking the internet darling is making you all cum on your screens trying to defend him but you cant defend the indefensible. Daniel Bryan has the look of a jobber and should show as such. Mid card for life.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Chibi said:


> pot..kettle ..black
> 
> Bryan's size isnt exactly important is it, he is a technical wreslter and is mostly ground based in his skills


Tell that to the trolls


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> But CM Punk, HBK, Eddie, Beniot all had a decent look that Bryan lacks.
> 
> Mysterio being champion was a joke.
> 
> Hell John Cena has more muscle in his right hand than Daniel Bryan has on his entire body ffs.


Well CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have a similar build


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm indifferent to him now. My only beef is where he gets off interrupting my Monday night variety show and doing this thing called "wrestling"? Last time I checked, that stuff belonged on Friday nights. 

I don't like the guy, I don't hate the guy. I do think that he's being wasted on Raw. He needs to go to Fridays.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> It isnt. Its unbelievable that Daniel Bryan can beat anyone. Im nto talking about just small people. Look at Rey Mysterio compared to Daniel Bryan both small but Mysterio at least looks jacked. Bryan looks like he has brittle bone diesease or something similar.
> 
> I know not liking the internet darling is making you all cum on your screens trying to defend him but you cant defend the indefensible. Daniel Bryan has the look of a jobber and should show as such. Mid card for life.



Try veiling your trolling plse


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Klebold said:


> I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. Wrestling is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe' - not Daniel Bryan.


so you want larger than life, but cant believe a guy who is the avg male size beats someone, yet in the nfl we have guys who are running backs blow up 300 lbs lineman so bryan beating a guy like zigs who is like in real weight only like 20 lbs heavier than is not real enough?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

JordanPippen23 said:


> WWE fans don't watch ROH so why would it matter to them what he did there? *It would be like saying you should like a football or basketball player because of what they did in high school.*


Or college, and it does matter. The man has been stealing the show since Summerslam, that's a fact.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> Well CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have a similar build


Yet punk spends most of his time as a heel losing (which is fine. Or previously having the S.E.S help him win matches which made up for it. 

Daniel Bryan doesnt have Luke Gallows to help him win matches. And the extra height of CM Punk makes him look better than Bryan because he atleast can stand toe to toe with opponents. And CM Punk hit the GTS on Luke Gallows who weighs close to 300 pound. Id like to see Bryan do something like that.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Yet punk spends most of his time as a heel losing (which is fine. Or previously having the S.E.S help him win matches which made up for it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesnt have Luke Gallows to help him win matches. And the extra height of CM Punk makes him look better than Bryan because he atleast can stand toe to toe with opponents.


It gets worse


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Or college, and it does matter. The man has been stealing the show since Summerslam, that's a fact.


Exactly.

His previous work "doesn't matter" until you start seeing what he has over all of the FCW-trained talent. That experience is why he so versatile and talented in the ring.


That shit is like saying Del Rio's previous work doesn't matter... Like hell it doesn't.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

The guy must be doing something right. Barely anyone denies or complains about his ability in the ring. The best they can come up with is "He isn't muscular enough for me..." Dear god...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing people can complain about with Danielson is that they don't like his look which is the stupidest thing ever to complain about in wrestling. 
Big Show is huge so is the Great Khali but when CM Punk loses to either of them the forum would throw a bitch fit even though it makes sense for small guys like Punk or Bourne to lose to big guys.

Now we have Danielson as US champ putting on some of the best matches of the year consistently and people want to complain about his look.
Imo they just don't know what they like or maybe they just hate every face that gets a decent push. IDK

Most people who hate him are the same people that are fans of Batista's look even though most know how they end up getting that big.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Yes lets all hate Bryan because he does not have the look that we like. Sorry guys that sounds a little gay to me, and i should know.

But let me get this straight. I have heard so much hate that WWE should change its name to WE, because they ignore the wrestling and only have stupid comedy segments, and now one of the best wrestlers in the world is in the company having good to great matches each week and it is still a problem. Jeez

Of course as someone wrote people like different thing, but it some times seems like it is very unpopular for wrestling fans to like wrestling,

All in all i dont give a flying f&%k. I focus on the in-ring product, and in there he is entertaining as hell.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I enjoy him in the ring and recently while on the mic he hasn't been half bad


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Yet punk spends most of his time as a heel losing (which is fine. Or previously having the S.E.S help him win matches which made up for it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesnt have Luke Gallows to help him win matches. And the extra height of CM Punk makes him look better than Bryan because he atleast can stand toe to toe with opponents. And CM Punk hit the GTS on Luke Gallows who weighs close to 300 pound. Id like to see Bryan do something like that.


Ok but CM Punk did not have the SES when he won the World Heavy Weight title. Also if Jeff Hardy can become WWE or World champion then come on anybody can if they are given good pushes.

Also the height difference is not so much, Chris Jericho was not as tall and he fit right in with the heavyweights. To be honest you act like Daniel Bryan is the only one that cant take on the big heavyweights which is not the case becuase in WWE many superstars that weight less than 220 or 230 have gone against and beat superstars that weight over 300 and 400.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

he's really boring to me.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Burkarl said:


> Yes lets all hate Bryan because he does not have the look that we like. *Sorry guys that sounds a little gay to me*, and i should know.
> 
> *But let me get this straight*.


Clever! :lmao


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> Ok but CM Punk did not have the SES when he won the World Heavy Weight title. Also if Jeff Hardy can become WWE or World champion then come on anybody can if they are given good pushes.
> 
> Also the height difference is not so much, Chris Jericho was not as tall and he fit right in with the heavyweights. To be honest you act like Daniel Bryan is the only one that cant take on the big heavyweights which is not the case becuase in WWE many superstars that weight less than 220 or 230 have gone against and beat superstars that weight over 300 and 400.


Ok if daniel bryan wins the world title having Batista take out edge 1st then cashes in ill believe it too be possible.

2nd time he also cashed in on an already injured opponent. 3rd time he used weapons. notice the flaws in your logic.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

My problem with Daniel Bryan is that he's too cocky for such a small guy, he always wears that stupid smile


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Ok if daniel bryan wins the world title having Batista take out edge 1st then cashes in ill believe it too be possible.
> 
> 2nd time he also cashed in on an already injured opponent. 3rd time he used weapons. notice the flaws in your logic.


Yeah but what about all the title defenses after he won the titles? Whats your logic in that?


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

IWC's golden boy can't be criticized because he have good in-ring ability but i find him kinda boring at times.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> Ok if daniel bryan wins the world title having Batista take out edge 1st then cashes in ill believe it too be possible.
> 
> 2nd time he also cashed in on an already injured opponent. 3rd time he used weapons. notice the flaws in your logic.


Someone take kayfabe way too seriously.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> IWC's golden boy can't be criticized because he have good in-ring ability but i find him kinda boring at times.


Well reasoned post


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> Yeah but what about all the title defenses after he won the titles? Whats your logic in that?


how many defences did he get himself disqualified from. :flip


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

haha, if they ones that were chanting shit about Bryan were Dibiase fans and Coleminers... then why the fuck should anyone take them seriously??


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

The guy is putting on good matches every week and hes getting good reactions, who cares if hes smaller then most?


----------



## Maidenar (Sep 18, 2010)

The main problem with DB is that he looks like Michael Cera if he took steroids.

Also shitty promos.


----------



## willmason1988 (Aug 24, 2010)

for a start comparing wwe to ufc is daft, BUT, since your on about a small guy beating a big guy n the weight classes in ufc, iv got 2 words for you...Royce gracie THE ultimate fighter! he wasnt built, only stood 6;1, a normal guy of 12 stone, yet he beat the hell out of massive guys with no weight classes or time limits or rounds! so saying seeing a guy like bryan beating a big guy is unrealistic, why not check him out hey, UFC wasnt always weight classes.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

willmason1988 said:


> for a start comparing wwe to ufc is daft, BUT, since your on about a small guy beating a big guy n the weight classes in ufc, iv got 2 words for you...Royce gracie THE ultimate fighter! he wasnt built, only stood 6;1, a normal guy of 12 stone, yet he beat the hell out of massive guys with no weight classes or time limits or rounds! so saying seeing a guy like bryan beating a big guy is unrealistic, why not check him out hey, UFC wasnt always weight classes.


6'1 is still bigger than Bryan. And he's still bigger built than the twig in trunks that is Daniel Bryan. It is impossible for me ever to take him seriously. 

Also to your point about small vs big that isnt the argument. its Daniel Bryan specifically. He looks like shit talks like shit even says he's shit

I find it impossible to take him seriously.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> 6'1 is still bigger than Bryan. And he's still bigger built than the twig in trunks that is Daniel Bryan. It is impossible for me ever to take him seriously.
> 
> Also to your point about small vs big that isnt the argument. its Daniel Bryan specifically. He looks like shit talks like shit even says he's shit
> 
> I find it impossible to take him seriously.


Im guessing you have never seen Daniel Bryan take on Takeshi Morishima who is 6'3 and weighs about 330 lbs.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Maidenar said:


> The main problem with DB is that he looks like Michael Cera if he took steroids.
> 
> *Also shitty promos.*


 Please go watch the NXT segments of Bryan vs Cole if you think he has shitty promo skills, dumbfounded lie made up to hate on Bryan because they couldn't fault his in ring work. Bryan has had only a couple promos since his return and none of them have been properly serious, serious bryan has amazing skills.


----------



## willmason1988 (Aug 24, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> 6'1 is still bigger than Bryan. And he's still bigger built than the twig in trunks that is Daniel Bryan. It is impossible for me ever to take him seriously.
> 
> Also to your point about small vs big that isnt the argument. its Daniel Bryan specifically. He looks like shit talks like shit even says he's shit
> 
> I find it impossible to take him seriously.



He has a unique look about him, sure he aint no brock lesner, but hes different. hes not ur generic superstar, like alot of people on here call him hes the ainti superstar. bryan isnt exactly small built tbh. apart from show, taker, kane, ugh khali and maybe sheamus, the rest arnt that big(trust me i have alot of friends who do body building comps, and mr universe come to my gym to promote). but every1 has an opinion, if thats urs its urs. im not gunna say ur wrong, but u cant say people r wrong who say bryan is the best thing since sliced bread. ugh im rambling lol its late


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

wych said:


> Please go watch the NXT segments of Bryan vs Cole if you think he has shitty promo skills, dumbfounded lie made up to hate on Bryan because they couldn't fault his in ring work. Bryan has had only a couple promos since his return and none of them have been properly serious, serious bryan has amazing skills.


I love Bryan but that promo is vastly overrated, it's rather the build up and concept that was the best thing about the promo rather than its delivery. 

I am a Bryan mark but I still find his delivery a little off.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

he got huge chants.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't hear those. Instead, I heard HUGE Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Bryan is a talentless vanilla midget jobber he deserves it. Rob Terry all the way br0!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

The thing about people saying they can't take Bryan serious amongst bigger guys is horribly ironic in that he could probably demolish a lot of the the bigger guys in the locker room if it was a straight up fight. The man is trained is so many disciplines it's ridiculous...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well for every successful person who have fans, there is a line of haters waiting to bash him.
I can't believe people are more worried about if the wrestler is big than if he can put on a great match every night. Ridiculous.


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

It was New York, they'll chant whatever they want. I didn't hear any anti-Bryan chants though, only very loud pro-Bryan.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

willmason1988 said:


> He has a unique look about him, sure he aint no brock lesner, but hes different. hes not ur generic superstar, like alot of people on here call him hes the ainti superstar. bryan isnt exactly small built tbh. apart from show, taker, kane, ugh khali and maybe sheamus, the rest arnt that big(trust me i have alot of friends who do body building comps, and mr universe come to my gym to promote). but every1 has an opinion, if thats urs its urs. im not gunna say ur wrong, but u cant say people r wrong who say bryan is the best thing since sliced bread. ugh im rambling lol its late


Try reading a thread 1st bro Im not saying anyone is wrong im having my opinion questioned because i dont like the internet darling.

I havent said anyone HAS to be big. Pathetic Bryan marks are using that not me. But everyone else is bigger than Bryan. He just looks like shit. His kicks look weak. And everything he does looks like shit. And he botches alot. Look at the Dibiase match he couldnt even get himself up for a crucifix pin. He's vastly vastly overrated. I can see why as there are so many wrestlers especially in the WWE who have a very limited moveset but his in ring psychology does nothing for me either. his array of pin combinations and slow kicks to the chest are frankly quite boring. Compare a Beniot, Bret Hart, Dean Malekno to Daniel Bryan and you see the difference. Submissions wrestlers should systematically take apart there opponent. In the dibiase match did Bryan even make any moves to wear down the arm of Ted for the Lebell lock. Didnt think so.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wrestling fans are entitled to their own opinions of course, and I respect that. 

But no way can I respect any opinion that disses Daniel Bryan's wrestling ability. At all. That's a level of idiocy people should try their damnedest to keep to themselves. If you want to hate the guy because he's a babyface, fine. If you want to hate the guy because he's not funny, fine. But don't be a moron.

And for the people saying he has "no muscles"... LULZ. The guy has more muscle than any fanboy typing that noise. Give me a break. Frankly, I would KILL to have a body like his. Strangle a dolphin tbh.


----------



## Twiztidsoul83 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont necessarily hate Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) i just dont see whats so great about him. Ive been a fan of wrestling for 23 years, and dont really dont understand his hype.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Obviously everybody is entitled to their opinion when it comes to which wrestlers they enjoy watching but it seems like the people that don't care for Danielson are the ones that prefer mic skills over wrestling ability and vice versa. I couldn't care less about how a person is on the mic but love watching good mat wrestling so clearly I'm going to be a big Danielson fan.

As for his look, Good Lord. He looks like a normal guy and not a 'roided up freak and people complain about that?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Would you rather have Khali as champ?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero was proof to everyone that no matter how small you are, what you problems you had in the past, or where you came from, you can still overcome the odds and become World Champion if you work hard enough for it. I believe if Danielson continues to improve, he could one the big one, one day in the future.


Whilst I *loved* Eddie Guerrero, I concede that he was in terms of PPV buys and ratings a failure as champ. And he was a better wrestler, a better physique, Mexican, a better promo - he had everything over Bryan including the fact that WWE was more popular at the time. Bryan as champion or anything near it would be a monumental mistake for WWE bigger than Bret and Shawn vs WCW in the 90s.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Do you think hating Daniel Bryan is a sign of not knowing much about the wrestling business? Personally I'd take Bryan over Dibiase any day...


Wrestling business = WWE 

Anything else is irrelevant to them

And DBD has an awful look imo, He looks like a peasant


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Whilst I *loved* Eddie Guerrero, I concede that he was in terms of PPV buys and ratings a failure as champ. And he was a better wrestler, a better physique, Mexican, a better promo - he had everything over Bryan including the fact that WWE was more popular at the time. Bryan as champion or anything near it would be a monumental mistake for WWE bigger than Bret and Shawn vs WCW in the 90s.


Do you remember Eddy's first year in WCW?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> Try reading a thread 1st bro Im not saying anyone is wrong im having my opinion questioned because i dont like the internet darling.
> 
> I havent said anyone HAS to be big. Pathetic Bryan marks are using that not me. But everyone else is bigger than Bryan. He just looks like shit. His kicks look weak. And everything he does looks like shit. And he botches alot. Look at the Dibiase match he couldnt even get himself up for a crucifix pin. He's vastly vastly overrated. I can see why as there are so many wrestlers especially in the WWE who have a very limited moveset but his in ring psychology does nothing for me either. his array of pin combinations and slow kicks to the chest are frankly quite boring. Compare a Beniot, Bret Hart, Dean Malekno to Daniel Bryan and you see the difference. Submissions wrestlers should systematically take apart there opponent. In the dibiase match did Bryan even make any moves to wear down the arm of Ted for the Lebell lock. Didnt think so.


I respect everyone's right to an opinion, but come on, his kicks look weak? They have to be the stiffest strikes in the company right now. I just don't see that, at all.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Klebold said:


> Whilst I *loved* Eddie Guerrero, I concede that he was in terms of PPV buys and ratings a failure as champ. And he was a better wrestler, a better physique, Mexican, a better promo - he had everything over Bryan including the fact that WWE was more popular at the time. Bryan as champion or anything near it would be a monumental mistake for WWE bigger than Bret and Shawn vs WCW in the 90s.


Do you realize Eddie was put in a feud with a guy who was on Velocity two weeks prior to becoming JBL?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.

The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.

There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


Did you see his three matches with Ziggler last week or were you sniffing glue?


----------



## Gennel (Oct 6, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Whilst I *loved* Eddie Guerrero, I concede that he was in terms of PPV buys and ratings a failure as champ. And he was a better wrestler, a better physique, Mexican, a better promo - he had everything over Bryan including the fact that WWE was more popular at the time. Bryan as champion or anything near it would be a monumental mistake for WWE bigger than Bret and Shawn vs WCW in the 90s.


You realise that during Brets first runs as champion in 1992,93 and 94 the WWF were beating WCW right?

As for Bryan, personally Im a big fan, but I think the problem some people have with him is hype backlash in that they hear about how great he is yet when they see him perform they just aren't impressed. Bryan is always going to be a guy who gets by on his in ring performance rather than on the mic so If your a fan who values the latter to a great deal its not surprising that you wouldnt be a big supporter of his.

But dont forget, not liking Daniel Bryan means agreeing with Michael Cole, and I dont know how anyone could live with that :no:


----------



## Firebrand45 (Feb 10, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


You are essentially telling people to fuck off because their opinon is different from yours, which you got mad about.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Mr MJ™;9012782 said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


Why DO you give a rat's ass about what his marks think about him or your opinion? You and Khebold don't like him, FINE! Its not as if we systematically troll you guys for having an opinion on him (at least in regards to subject matters having nothing to do with him anyway), we just disagree with your opinion and (for the most part) want to debate you about it. If you don't want to take the time to defend your opinions from the legions of Danielson fans, then fine, but don't get confrontational with us for liking the guy; you're not exactly going to change our minds.

If a thread with reasonable criticisms about some of the IWC favorites automatically gets locked, THEN you guys will have justification about your dislike of the Danielson fandom, but until then, you aren't going to get points for throwing fits about the hype he is getting.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


And you are a Wade Barrett/Nexus mark, who easily has more marks on this forum than Daniel Bryan. 

LAWLZ


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gennel said:


> You realise that during Brets first runs as champion in 1992,93 and 94 the WWF were beating WCW right?
> 
> As for Bryan, personally Im a big fan, but I think the problem some people have with him is hype backlash in that they hear about how great he is yet when they see him perform they just aren't impressed. Bryan is always going to be a guy who gets by on his in ring performance rather than on the mic so If your a fan who values the latter to a great deal its not surprising that you wouldnt be a big supporter of his.
> 
> But dont forget, not liking Daniel Bryan means agreeing with Michael Cole, and I dont know how anyone could live with that :no:


It is a fake backlash as no one was pointed to any real reason why dont like him


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> He's vastly vastly overrated.


Best in-ring worker in WWE. If he's overrated than so is everyone else. Hard to be overrated when you are the best in-ring performer on the roster.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr MJ™;9012782 said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


Can you put together a single post without the words 'ride' and 'cock'?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Remember that a large portion of the general WWE crowd aren't lovers of the indie scene, so all his previous shit means fuck all to the Cenation.

My personally, I don't hate the guy but don't quite realise why he's so special...but again I haven't looked up his indie work (and have no intention of doing so). Different people like different stuff. The majority of the WWE audience enjoys seeing Cena get beaten down for 7 minutes then come back with a short sequence and win. Different strokes dude.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Remember that a large portion of the general WWE crowd aren't lovers of the indie scene, so all his previous shit means fuck all to the Cenation.
> 
> My personally, I don't hate the guy but don't quite realise why he's so special...but again I haven't looked up his indie work (and have no intention of doing so). Different people like different stuff. The majority of the WWE audience enjoys seeing Cena get beaten down for 7 minutes then come back with a short sequence and win. Different strokes dude.


Yeah the fans sit on their hands when Bryan comes out or gets his raised. 

Didnt you see his 3 matches with Ziggler or his US title win? Yet you dont see why he is special.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> And you are a Wade Barrett/Nexus mark, who easily has more marks on this forum than Daniel Bryan.
> 
> LAWLZ


Wade Barrett is better than Bryan Danielson though. NB: NOT IN THE RING, but overall he is.



GMUSE said:


> Best in-ring worker in WWE. If he's overrated than so is everyone else. Hard to be overrated when you are the best in-ring performer on the roster.


Disagree. In my opinion Cena's the best worker in WWE. Maybe my opinion will change but for now Cena > Danielson. Your post is an example of people overrating Danielson.



Tarfu said:


> Can you put together a single post without the words 'ride' and 'cock'?


Stop riding his cock about it.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Remember that a large portion of the general WWE crowd aren't lovers of the indie scene, so all his previous shit means fuck all to the Cenation.


Not just the Cenation. WWE is watched by 14 million people a week. ROH gets less than a percent of that. The vast majority of WWE fans don't know who Bryan Danielson is.

and before anybody accuses me of not being a fan of Danielson, I am. But he is not as good as he's claimed to be. But then he'd have to be the unholy child of Benoit and Angle to do that, so that's not a huge surprise to me.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

GMUSE said:


> Best in-ring worker in WWE. If he's overrated than so is everyone else. Hard to be overrated when you are the best in-ring performer on the roster.


I dont see it. Like i say he makes no sense. Pin combination pin combination. Random submission without working a body part. 
Yeah what a great performer. Like i said go watch a true wrestling technician then look at Daniel Bryan. He doesnt come close he has no psychology about him (or atleast just isnt using any in his WWE matches)




NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I respect everyone's right to an opinion, but come on, his kicks look weak? They have to be the stiffest strikes in the company right now. I just don't see that, at all.


Kicked a guy three times who just stood up after it and powerbombed him. Ye there strong kicks....

Stiffing an opponent doesnt make you look strong.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He gets some of the biggest reactions in the WWE, has been pushed for a consistent period of time, after being coveted for years and actually turning down the chance to sign with the WWE and is literally the best wrestler in the world by a margin.

What's to hate?

The only thing I hate about Dragon since he came to the WWE is how many people have jumped on the bandwagon of loving the guy.

I joined this wagon when it was near empty, you ....s need to back the fuck up and get off or I'm setting someone like Crabtree or Mystery on you.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Hate? How? He's awesome in everything (well, except looks) you need to be successfull in WWE.

And I didn't hear those chants at all...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> go watch a true wrestling technician then look at Daniel Bryan


I call redundancy.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

After reading some of the replies it seems people have very different ideas of what constitutes a good worker than I do.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I think people may dislike him for a few reasons.
1)He's totally different to a typical wrestler WWE would push ,mainly due to his size and he lacks a certain presence .I think this is bull really.
2)People say he lacks mic skills and charsima ,that's absurd in my opinion.
3)This is probably why most people hate him.....It's because almost everyone else likes him and they are probably doing it just to be different .fpalm
If you don't like Daniel Bryan's wrestling ,you don't appreciate good wrestling .Fullstop.His one of the most outstanding talents to emerge in the last decade.He's also a future world champ ,can't wait to see the hate then.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

geraldinhio said:


> 3)This is probably why most people hate him.....It's because almost everyone else likes him and they are probably doing it just to be different .fpalm


Some have flat out said this in this thread.

Bet none of them are over 18 and are just angry at their parents.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> I dont see it. Like i say he makes no sense. Pin combination pin combination. Random submission without working a body part.
> Yeah what a great performer. Like i said go watch a true wrestling technician then look at Daniel Bryan. He doesnt come close he has no psychology about him (or atleast just isnt using any in his WWE matches)
> 
> 
> ...


So your problem is with the opponent's selling of the kicks?

As for the no charisma thing that's levelled at him, I don't see it. Go watch his pre-match promo at Arena Warfare, it's pretty damn good. Although any promo in which someone threatens to punch a little girl has some element of comedy to it.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone said that they should turn him heel yet lol?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> So your problem is with the opponent's selling of the kicks?
> 
> As for the no charisma thing that's levelled at him, I don't see it. Go watch his pre-match promo at Arena Warfare, it's pretty damn good. Although any promo in which someone threatens to punch a little girl has some element of comedy to it.


No my problem is Daniel Bryan. Ziggler sold them perfectly. If a pussy kicks you in the chest you get up and you smash that pussy into the ground.

Give me Chris Benoit, Tazz, Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, or Kurt Angle any day.

A better question is what actually is there too like??


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Good trolling effort here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gunner14 said:


> No my problem is Daniel Bryan. Ziggler sold them perfectly. If a pussy kicks you in the chest you get up and you smash that pussy into the ground.
> 
> Give me Chris Benoit, Tazz, Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, or Kurt Angle any day.
> 
> A better question is what actually is there too like??


WOW.... Did Bryan sleep with your mother or something?

There is a reason why Bryan is in the current position he's in. The WWE recognizes his talent and his body of work before coming here that why he's recieving the push he getting now. Since coming back since SummerSlam he's been putting on some of the best matches whenever he on the card. You can hate on him all you want but Daniel Bryan is here to stay. :flip


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> No my problem is Daniel Bryan. Ziggler sold them perfectly. *If a pussy kicks you in the chest you get up and you smash that pussy into the ground.*
> 
> Give me Chris Benoit, Tazz, Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, or Kurt Angle any day.
> 
> A better question is what actually is there too like??


Good trolling effort too.

I don't evn know what to think of that line about getting up and smashing that pussy to the ground.:lmao

And you red repped me saying Bryan didn't have psychology even though Tazz's and Angle's movesets consisted of numerous mindless throws and suplexs.Bryan has way more psychology than these two.I wouldn't rank him all that far behind the other wrsetlers you mentioned too.

I shouldn't be feeding a troll actually.........why did I even bother.lol


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> No my problem is Daniel Bryan. Ziggler sold them perfectly. If a pussy kicks you in the chest you get up and you smash that pussy into the ground.
> 
> Give me Chris Benoit, Tazz, Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, or Kurt Angle any day.
> 
> A better question is what actually is there too like??


Everyone's entitled to their opinions, and I'm not going to sit here and say you SHOULD like him because that's bullshit. I would recommend, if you haven't, watching some of his indy work because going off those names, it should be right up your street. It's not so apparent in the WWE, but the guy has a natural charisma and a real intensity to his ring work. 

If you watched his 'classic' matches and didn't like him then, fair enough. It's not the law that you have to enjoy him just because many think he's the legit best in the world. I'll never understand how those strikes are 'pussy' kicks, though.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinions, and I'm not going to sit here and say you SHOULD like him because that's bullshit. I would recommend, if you haven't, watching some of his indy work because going off those names, it should be right up your street. It's not so apparent in the WWE, but the guy has a natural charisma and a real intensity to his ring work.
> 
> If you watched his 'classic' matches and didn't like him then, fair enough. It's not the law that you have to enjoy him just because many think he's the legit best in the world. I'll never understand how those strikes are 'pussy' kicks, though.


Well for a start half the time he connects with his shin so then it creates a louder slapping sound to make it sound more painful. Sorry but if i want to kick you in the chest id hit you with the lace of my foot like when striking a football. Or id use the sole of my foot as more of a stomp. Both would look more effective than shin strikes. Understand now.

Ive tried watching some of his indy work before and he bores the hell out of me.



geraldinhio said:


> Good trolling effort too.
> 
> I don't evn know what to think of that line about getting up and smashing that pussy to the ground.:lmao
> 
> ...


Mindless throws and suplex's?? IF you want to wear someone's back down so you can hold them in place for a tazzmission what better way to do it than dropping them on there back repeatedly. Also makes sense when one of your finishing moves is an olympic slam that involves dropping them on there back. Even a small child could see that makes sense yet you could not. Hmmmm. 



Ass Buster said:


> WOW.... Did Bryan sleep with your mother or something?
> 
> There is a reason why Bryan is in the current position he's in. The WWE recognizes his talent and his body of work before coming here that why he's recieving the push he getting now. Since coming back since SummerSlam he's been putting on some of the best matches whenever he on the card. You can hate on him all you want but Daniel Bryan is here to stay. :flip


Not really he's in the position he's in because TNA signed McGuiness so the E had to sign the other internet darling to stop him going to TNA. Hopefully he'll go to smackdown soon though and i only have to see him on PPV then. :flip


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gunner14 said:


> Well for a start half the time he connects with his shin so then it creates a louder slapping sound to make it sound more painful. Sorry but if i want to kick you in the chest id hit you with the lace of my foot like when striking a football. Or id use the sole of my foot as more of a stomp. Both would look more effective than shin strikes. Understand now.
> 
> Ive tried watching some of his indy work before and he bores the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


If Nigel was in the WWE he would've been in Wade Barretts spot right now. I hope Bryan stays on RAW forever just to get you haters mad!


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Not really he's in the position he's in because TNA signed McGuiness so the E had to sign the other internet darling to stop him going to TNA. Hopefully he'll go to smackdown soon though and i only have to see him on PPV then. :flip


Untrue. WWE chose not to sign McGuinness, so he went to TNA instead.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> If Nigel was in the WWE he would've been in Wade Barretts spot right now. I hope Bryan stays on RAW forever just to get you haters mad!


It doesnt make me mad though i dont care i can fast forward his matches.
I just find it funny when People like you start lickng his ass for no reason what so ever. Like i said whats to like about him. Not had a single answer on that front yet.


----------



## Shoji (Feb 1, 2010)

Many great wrestlers had worse physiques than Daniel Bryan and managed to do just fine.
1) Ric Flair
2)Mick Foley
3) Gerald Briscoe
4) Pat Patterson

Most of the wrestlers before the 1980's looked quite average and were genuinely more credible than today's "Superstars".
When watching a Bruce Lee movie is it less entertaining because he's only 5'3 and 135 lbs?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> Well for a start half the time he connects with his shin so then it creates a louder slapping sound to make it sound more painful. Sorry but if i want to kick you in the chest id hit you with the lace of my foot like when striking a football. Or id use the sole of my foot as more of a stomp. Both would look more effective than shin strikes. Understand now.
> 
> Ive tried watching some of his indy work before and he bores the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, if you don't like him, you don't like him. You are aware that NOT kicking someone full force in the chest, but still making it sound like he really connected, is actually considered quite a good thing in professional wrestling, though?

Angle's various suplexes make perfect sense for the Angle Slam, but the psychology of his matches has essentially made the move worthless. Working over the back doesn't exactly set up for the Ankle Lock. Dragon's psychology is sound though, so not sure why that's important. There's been a fairly obvious shift in it since working with the WWE agents though.

One last thing, and I hate to be a stickler for details, but you are aware Bryan turned down the WWE years ago, and had by all accounts numerous approaches from them? Not to mention Nigel failed his WWE medical, unfortunately.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> It doesnt make me mad though i dont care i can fast forward his matches.
> I just find it funny when People like you start lickng his ass for no reason what so ever. Like i said whats to like about him. Not had a single answer on that front yet.


He's an every man who young people can actually look up to and say "Hey. Maybe one day I can do this if I work really hard and dedicate myself". Not mention he can take a guy like The Miz or Dolph Ziggler who have never really had a truly great singles match and give them just that (he did it for both of them). He is an underdog, but unlike what some people say about Rey you can actually believe Daniel Bryan going against a guy like Randy Orton or John Cena (I bet my unit given 15 or 20 minutes Bryan would get the best singles match we've ever seen out of Orton or Cena). And the man is a show stealer who gets a decent crowd reaction, you never see fans looking away during a Bryan match, I can't say the same for Mark Henry, Kane, Otunga or any diva matches.

Point is whether you like the guy or you don't, the majority of fans will like him, and they're already getting behind him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, this thread has gotten really off track, but to answer the OP's question, the answer is no. Just because some fans don't like someone, doesn't mean they don't know the business. To each his own.



redeadening said:


> He brings an interesting new dynamic to the WWE. And the casuals are starting to love the sonofabitch. All I'm hearing nowadays is "Wow, did you see that match Daniel Bryan had with Ziggler at Bragging Rights?" He's getting over. *He can do things very few people can. Everyday he wins more and more fans off the street by the day. The guy is something that the WWE has been needing for a while now. Someone who can break away from the pack and wow the fans like no other man, on God's green earth.
> 
> Who gives a fuck what he looks likes? He's the new showstopper.*


Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but if you aren't . I get that you're a mark for the guy, but c'mon. Next thing you'll be saying he can walk on water



DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bryan but I respect his wrestling ability.. He's obviously good in the ring which matters, but the guys I like the most are the ones who are better on the mic, and *David Otunga because he's the total package.*


fpalm



Panther said:


> Not every wrestling fan is cut from the same cloth. You have the ones that focus less on wrestling ability and more on character, you have ones that focus more on wrestling ability and less on character, you have ones that like to find a nice balance, you have ones that couldn't give two shits about wrestling ability and just want a good story told and many more kinds of fans.
> 
> Depending on the kind of fan you are determines what kind of wrestlers you're most likely to find entertaining. So what's boring to one person is exciting to the next.


Most rational post in this thread.



Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


Agreed for the most part. It does get annoying sometimes to hear all of the marks praise him like he's the GOAT.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Remember that a large portion of the general WWE crowd aren't lovers of the indie scene, so all his previous shit means fuck all to the Cenation.
> 
> *Me personally, I don't hate the guy but don't quite realise why he's so special...but again I haven't looked up his indie work (and have no intention of doing so). Different people like different stuff. The majority of the WWE audience enjoys seeing Cena get beaten down for 7 minutes then come back with a short sequence and win. Different strokes dude.*


Exactly how I feel. I don't hate DB, but I'm not drinking the Kool-Aid, and it has nothing to do with his size or build. He's a very good in ring performer, but when I look at him I just don't see ME material.



geraldinhio said:


> I think people may dislike him for a few reasons.
> 1)He's totally different to a typical wrestler WWE would push ,mainly due to his size and he lacks a certain presence .I think this is bull really.
> 2)People say he lacks mic skills and charsima ,that's absurd in my opinion.
> 3)This is probably why most people hate him.....It's because almost everyone else likes him and they are probably doing it just to be different .fpalm
> If you don't like Daniel Bryan's wrestling ,you don't appreciate good wrestling .Fullstop.*His one of the most outstanding talents to emerge in the last decade.He's also a future world champ ,can't wait to see the hate then.*


1) He does lack presence, so how is it bull?
2) Well, that's your opinion.
3) Although it's certainly possible, I don't think so. It could just be they don't like him for various other reasons. I know it's DB, and you don't want to believe that, but it happens.

@ the bolded, again more conjecture of DB future title reign


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> It doesnt make me mad though i dont care i can fast forward his matches.
> I just find it funny when People like you start lickng his ass for no reason what so ever. Like i said whats to like about him. Not had a single answer on that front yet.


He is not using his real moveset like he used in the indies. In WWE is told to be limited in the moves he uses.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> He is not using his real moveset like he used in the indies. In WWE is told to be limited in the moves he uses.


It's not the size of the mozeset that matters, it's how you use it.

It's all very well knowing 1004 holds, but how many do you need to use to have matches of the same quality? Not to mention that he's found many of Danielson's indie matches boring. You know, the ones where he used his full arsenal.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

He's boring as hell. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

If they gave the man 3 moves he would get them over as the three most devastating moves in WWE. Dragon doesn't need a bunch of moves, he's still an overall better performer than any non injured performer currently on Raw.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> He's boring as hell. That's really all there is to it.


How is he boring, please enlighten us all. I constantly see you trolling on DB, but you never give one good reason as to why you think he's boring.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. Wrestling is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe' - not Daniel Bryan.


That psychology was a piece of fiction created by Vince McMahon in the mid-Eighties. It's so passe now, in the post-Benoit era, that its unreal.

The only people who find Dragon "boring" have either been brainwashed into believing that the idea of big men being better fighters is a truism or are, simply, people who need to put some work into developing their attention span.

I don't know why some people are programmed to hate anything that's new or out of the ordinary. It's like some kind of bizarre, conservative phobia.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

DBD is just being build up as a glorified Jobber.He will never be main eventing anything he looks like a generic Jobber tbh


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> No my problem is Daniel Bryan. Ziggler sold them perfectly. If a pussy kicks you in the chest you get up and you smash that pussy into the ground.
> 
> Give me Chris Benoit, Tazz, Dean Malenko, Bret Hart, or Kurt Angle any day.
> 
> A better question is what actually is there too like??


He's way better than Bret & Tazz...He's certainly better than Angle...He is a notch ahead of Benoit & IMO even ahead of Malenko..

Dynamite Kid is the only guy who can stand in comparison to Bryan..


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


U dont like the fact that people like Bryan more over his fellow NXT contestant Wade Barret who happens to be a complete non-wrestler.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.S said:


> He's way better than Bret & Tazz...He's certainly better than Angle...He is a notch ahead of Benoit & IMO even ahead of Malenko..
> 
> Dynamite Kid is the only guy who can stand in comparison to Bryan..


In your opinion. In mine he cant even come close to building a match the way Bret does will never get fans involved in the mathes the way Bret did and will never be able to tell a story in the ring the way Bret did.

Angle, Tazz Malenko all smaller guys who legit looked bad ass. When you saw them put in offense no matter who it was against you actually thought they could kick ass. With Bryan not so much. The way he builds his matches doesnt appeal to me at all. That is my preference. 

Benoit is streets ahead of Bryan. In everything, Moveset, intensity, look, ring attire, music. In every category Benoit is better.



bjnelson19705 said:


> He is not using his real moveset like he used in the indies. In WWE is told to be limited in the moves he uses.


Neither do everyone else. Look at Cena's 1st few matches to now. WWE limits everyone why does that give Bryan a free pass on being dull but not anyone else.



seancarleton77 said:


> He's an every man who young people can actually look up to and say "Hey. Maybe one day I can do this if I work really hard and dedicate myself". Not mention he can take a guy like The Miz or Dolph Ziggler who have never really had a truly great singles match and give them just that (he did it for both of them). He is an underdog, but unlike what some people say about Rey you can actually believe Daniel Bryan going against a guy like Randy Orton or John Cena (I bet my unit given 15 or 20 minutes Bryan would get the best singles match we've ever seen out of Orton or Cena). And the man is a show stealer who gets a decent crowd reaction, you never see fans looking away during a Bryan match, I can't say the same for Mark Henry, Kane, Otunga or any diva matches.
> 
> Point is whether you like the guy or you don't, the majority of fans will like him, and they're already getting behind him.


Shawn Micheals says hi. 

What do Mark Henry,and Kane have to do with Daniel Bryan being dull. Not everyone has to wrestle the way Bryan does. Your hardly going to see Mark Henry botching a crucifix pin. But both he and Kane wrestle in ways to suit there character. Something Daniel Bryan has yet to develop. 

Point is im not questioning other peoples opinions im being questioned on mine for not liking him. I dont care if the IWC wants to cum over him for being able to do random 11 emotionless dull moves that have no meaning 4 pin combinations and a submission hold. Ill stick to watching matches that actually flow. One thing i will guarantee though is David Arquette winning the WCW world title will have a bigger in arena crowd reaction than if Daniel Bryan ever wins one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=427thjGNlPw


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

DB doesn't look "scrawny" to me... I bet he would drop you gunner.

size don't mean shit.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that at least 90% of the haters have never seen his work outside of WWE.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

TeaZy said:


> Returning to being a fan of wrestling.
> 
> I don't like him.
> 
> Period.


I'm sorry but typing out 'Period' followed by a period is beyond ridiculous.

This thread is major, so I've not had chance to read it all. I'm surprised Bryan has had these chants, I mean he hasn't done anything but have great matches in the couple of months of him coming back.

Somewhere, there's an anti-ROH forum that just hates everybody from there I'm sure!


----------



## leglock (Oct 3, 2010)

I've watched a lot of his work outside of WWE. To clarify even further, I've watched tons of his independent work as well as his Japanese work. In addition to that, I've also seen him wrestle live Pre-WWE. I am a fan of said work.

The most obvious flaw that Bryan Danielson has is that he does not work well against wrestlers who cannot wrestle in WWE. I understand it's really hard to adjust your style from 25 minute matches to 5, but that really isn't the problem. He has never really had to deal with someone else setting the pace for him. It's very obvious that he tries to rush his offense and defense in. It's like Kofi Kingston. Kofi wrestles at 120 miles per hour regardless of his opponent, even if his opponent works at 85. It's something Bryan needs to change or else he will never be in the main event picture. He wrestles against Edge the same way he wrestles against Jericho and Batista. There should be a difference in technique and structure on HIS half.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

leglock said:


> I've watched a lot of his work outside of WWE. To clarify even further, I've watched tons of his independent work as well as his Japanese work. In addition to that, I've also seen him wrestle live Pre-WWE. I am a fan of said work.
> 
> The most obvious flaw that Bryan Danielson has is that he does not work well against wrestlers who cannot wrestle in WWE. I understand it's really hard to adjust your style from 25 minute matches to 5, but that really isn't the problem. He has never really had to deal with someone else setting the pace for him. It's very obvious that he tries to rush his offense and defense in. It's like Kofi Kingston. Kofi wrestles at 120 miles per hour regardless of his opponent, even if his opponent works at 85. It's something Bryan needs to change or else he will never be in the main event picture. He wrestles against Edge the same way he wrestles against Jericho and Batista. There should be a difference in technique and structure on HIS half.


But he's had nothing but great matches so far, how is that possible? He had a decent match/segment with Sheamus and played his part to a tee.


----------



## leglock (Oct 3, 2010)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> But he's had nothing but great matches so far, how is that possible? He had a decent match/segment with Sheamus and played his part to a tee.


Great matches is a bit of an overstatement. He's had some good matches in WWE with his match against Miz at NoC being his best and his BR match against Ziggler a close second. Rewatch his WWE matches on YouTube. Pay close attention to his offense in particular. It's all very, very rushed. Comparing his WWE work to his Indy work is night and day. For someone who is the "best worker in WWE", he's not very crisp and he goes from one spot to the next without milking the spots to their fullest potential.

Please don't confuse my argument about crispness with stiffness and moves with ability.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

and another 18 pages on DB


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

i think that the guy is a great wrestler, but in order to thrive he has to be in the ring with other good WRESTLERS as we have seen with jericho and ziggler, but in the wwe you have to be an ENTERTAINER more than a wrestler. i just find the character bland and ordinary. in order to be able to compete with the big boys and become main event material, you have to be able to do more than just wrestle. the wwe fans are not fans that are looking for technical matches. they want entertainment and as long as bryan is in the ring with other good wrestlers he can do that, but eventually he is going to have to step in there with guys that are far less superior wrestlers but are by far more superior entertainers.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Kinnaird said:


> i think that the guy is a great wrestler, but in order to thrive he has to be in the ring with other good WRESTLERS as we have seen with jericho and ziggler, but in the wwe you have to be an ENTERTAINER more than a wrestler. i just find the character bland and ordinary. in order to be able to compete with the big boys and become main event material, you have to be able to do more than just wrestle. the wwe fans are not fans that are looking for technical matches. they want entertainment and as long as bryan is in the ring with other good wrestlers he can do that, but eventually he is going to have to step in there with guys that are far less superior wrestlers but are by far more superior entertainers.


Did you watch any of his work with the Miz or the dance off?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Kinnaird said:


> i think that the guy is a great wrestler, but in order to thrive he has to be in the ring with other good WRESTLERS as we have seen with jericho and ziggler, but in the wwe you have to be an ENTERTAINER more than a wrestler. i just find the character bland and ordinary. *in order to be able to compete with the big boys and become main event material, you have to be able to do more than just wrestle. the wwe fans are not fans that are looking for technical matches.* they want entertainment and as long as bryan is in the ring with other good wrestlers he can do that, but eventually he is going to have to step in there with guys that are far less superior wrestlers but are by far more superior entertainers.


The crowds during all Daniel Bryan's matches say hi.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> The crowds during all Daniel Bryan's matches say hi.


I do love how people insist that Bryan's character will never ever get over without becoming more sports-entertainment-y, stubbornly ignoring the fact that _he's already over_. Sometimes, you just gotta be really good at what you do.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> Wrestlers are in one job where size does matter.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

you hav guys in the nfl who are 5'6 in the probowl in a real sport, yet bryan's size is not real enough for something fake, interesting thoughts don't you think
heck he would be a light heavyweight in the ufc, which would make him bigger than who most people consider the greatest fighter in ufc history anderson silva.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

People still stuck on the "size matters" mantra really must not be in tune with the current product. Sheamus, by today's standards, is a "big guy," and he's only 270. People truly don't realize how much the overall size of wrestlers has decreased since the Wellness Policy was implemented.


----------



## Outpost31 (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't understand the hate that exists for Bryan. Even if you are not a fan of him I would think a person could still respect what he brings to the table. He's super talented in the ring and can work a solid match. Yeah he's not a 10 on the mic but he isn't lousy by any means. He's playing a face exceptionally well at the moment and the fans seem to dig him. Best is yet to come as I think he will excel when he turns into a heel down the line. He's something a bit different than the usual cookie cutter wrestlers and that's a good thing.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


>













Size does matter in wrestling. And if you don't think it's a huge factor, then you are incredibly incompetent. Jericho isn't the rule, he is one of the exceptions.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> Size does matter in wrestling. And if you don't think it's a huge factor, then you are incredibly incompetent. Jericho isn't the rule, he is one of the exceptions.


What a dumb post. Explain to me why Khali got the title, how did it get over and how long did he hold it?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> Size does matter in wrestling. And if you don't think it's a huge factor, then you are incredibly incompetent. Jericho isn't the rule, he is one of the exceptions.


Size is always _something of a factor_, but it's not a "huge" factor as you assert. Too many guys 6'1" or under have won a world title in the last 10 years for you to posit that as a determining factor. Fail, fail, fail. 

Okay then, you're forced me to do this. Here we go...




































































































All of them world champions in WWE in the last 10 years, and EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM STANDING SIX FOOT ONE OR UNDER.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


>


Jericho is built though. 

Size doesnt just mean height. 

Nice try though. 

:flip


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Get your head out of your ass. Size is always _something of a factor_, but it's not a "huge" factor as you assert. Too many guys 6'1" or under have won a world title in the last 10 years for you to posit that as a determining factor. Fail, fail, fail.
> 
> Okay then, you're forced me to do this. Here we go...
> 
> ...



Size is a huge factor. That is true, you acknowledeged that. And there is much more to size than height. Even some of the men you highlighted are much more ripped than earlier in there careers. Mysterio, Guerrero, and Benoit are prime examples. Before they all became world champs. And all of those guys you posted are incredibly ripped (save HBK, and Hardy). Honestly, size matters. It is a huge factor. If you don't look the part, you can't play the part. The fact that they gave a world title to Khali proves that. The guy had little to no ability at all. 

Andre The Giant, Giant Gonzalez, Great khali, Hogan, Paul Ordondorff, Batista, many others got into the business because of their size.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Fuck Bryan Danielson and his ability to create ****+ matches with mediocre workers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

superdupersonic said:


> Fuck Bryan Danielson and his ability to create ****+ matches with mediocre workers.


delirious


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> Well for a start half the time he connects with his shin so then it creates a louder slapping sound to make it sound more painful. Sorry but if i want to kick you in the chest id hit you with the lace of my foot like when striking a football. Or id use the sole of my foot as more of a stomp. Both would look more effective than shin strikes. Understand now.


So wait...you hate his kicks because he does them in a way that looks and sounds impressive but causes minimal, if any, damage to his opponent in a choreographed fight? Tell me you can see why someone would look at you like you're mildly retarded.



> Ive tried watching some of his indy work before and he bores the hell out of me.


I doubt this just a little; please tell me at least one match and why? Doesn't have to be War & Peace, just a list of things that Bryan did to bore you. 



> Mindless throws and suplex's?? IF you want to wear someone's back down so you can hold them in place for a tazzmission what better way to do it than dropping them on there back repeatedly. Also makes sense when one of your finishing moves is an olympic slam that involves dropping them on there back. Even a small child could see that makes sense yet you could not. Hmmmm.


Yeah, that Ankle Lock sure requires a lot of German Suplexes....

Seriously though, were you suggesting earlier that Bryan needed to kick people all legit-style to be taken seriously, but you are now dissing him for his supposed-lack of building up to submissions (Hence why I doubt you've seen his indy work)? Name one submission hold IRL that needs to be 'built-up' to cause maximum pain. Go on, I'll wait until you are forced to admit that if we got into a fight and you trapped me in an armbar or a heel hook, I'd have all of a millisecond to get out or you'd snap it like a twig.

One or the other pal; either admit that the idea is to build drama while causing the opponent as little pain and discomfort as possible--and then attack his 'lack of building to submissions' (a point I will happily debate with you if you are interested)--or admit that what you want is realism, in which case I'll point you to the nearest UFC/Strikforce show and advise you to never watch pro wrestling again.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I liked daniel bryan until he became vouge, I feel that his style is better suited for the indies. He would have better sparring partners there as well, compare his 20 minute matches with tyler black to his matches on NXT. Just frankly he does not belong in the WWE.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

emanc93 said:


> Honestly, size matters. It is a huge factor. If you don't look the part, you can't play the part. The fact that they gave a world title to Khali proves that. The guy had little to no ability at all.


Khali was also made World Champion at a time when everyone was getting injured, and at a time that WWE wanted to use him to take advantage of a major money market in India, which they did. If anything, Khali's biggest asset when making him World Champion was his international appeal.

In this case, Khali is the exception, and not the rule. Being big enough isn't good enough anymore. Big Show, Mark Henry, Big Daddy V, Eli Cottonwood, Ezekiel Jackson, Vladimir Kozlov... I can go on and on. 

The size of the average wrestler since the Wellness Policy went into effect has gone down drastically, and is now at 220 pounds. Sheamus, at 270, is a "big guy," and what's more, he's only 50 pounds over 220. Remember the days you're talking about when guys like Andre the Giant outweighed guys like Hulk Hogan by 200 pounds? Well, Sheamus outweighs Daniel Bryan by 80. You're making things seem way more unrealistic than they actually are. Bryan has _already_ looked credible in the ring against him, so it's not as though he's going to have trouble doing so in the future. And since the true talents aren't going to get much bigger than Sheamus, I don't think we're going to have much of a problem.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

daniel bryan will be the next guy. i say this because he's obv not on roids, hes a vegan, hes a sick wrestler, lovable person. its perfect for the pg era


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

mdking1010 said:


> daniel bryan will be the next guy. i say this because he's obv not on roids, hes a vegan, hes a sick wrestler, lovable person. its perfect for the pg era


This is, almost to a word, what I was trying to say this time last year. I can't believe that some people still haven't spotted it.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Khali was also made World Champion at a time when everyone was getting injured, and at a time that WWE wanted to use him to take advantage of a major money market in India, which they did. If anything, Khali's biggest asset when making him World Champion was his international appeal.
> 
> In this case, Khali is the exception, and not the rule. Being big enough isn't good enough anymore. Big Show, Mark Henry, Big Daddy V, Eli Cottonwood, Ezekiel Jackson, Vladimir Kozlov... I can go on and on.
> 
> The size of the average wrestler since the Wellness Policy went into effect has gone down drastically, and is now at 220 pounds. Sheamus, at 270, is a "big guy," and what's more, he's only 50 pounds over 220. Remember the days you're talking about when guys like Andre the Giant outweighed guys like Hulk Hogan by 200 pounds? Well, Sheamus outweighs Daniel Bryan by 80. You're making things seem way more unrealistic than they actually are. Bryan has _already_ looked credible in the ring against him, so it's not as though he's going to have trouble doing so in the future. And since the true talents aren't going to get much bigger than Sheamus, I don't think we're going to have much of a problem.


Valid points, but on the KHali situation, do you think he would've won the title if he was 200 lbs and 5'10? The big size is a drawing factor and can add a lot to a character.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> He gets some of the biggest reactions in the WWE, has been pushed for a consistent period of time, after being coveted for years and actually turning down the chance to sign with the WWE and is literally the best wrestler in the world by a margin.
> 
> What's to hate?
> 
> ...




Theres no bandwagon, its just that more and more people started liking him as he continued to prove himself by putting on awesome matches with regularity, getting angry at people for liking someone for proving themselves is simply retarded, you don't own liking Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shotakan said:


> So wait...you hate his kicks because he does them in a way that looks and sounds impressive but causes minimal, if any, damage to his opponent in a choreographed fight? Tell me you can see why someone would look at you like you're mildly retarded.
> 
> *This point was on what makes Daniel Bryan look weak. Shinning someone does not sound impressive. It doesn't look impressive. There is nothing impressive about shinning. - If his kicked looked impressive i wouldn't complain about them would i. Take off your Daniel Bryan colored spectacles get over the fact you that he's your hope that one day you can be a pro-wrestler because your a geeky dweeb like him. *
> 
> ...


All in all, all you are doing is attempting to twist words and making 1 thing i dont like about him in one category and defending it by using another category.

Nice try though. 

What i want is a wrestler who makes me want to watch his matches Daniel Bryan does not provide that for me. GET OVER IT.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

emanc93 said:


> Valid points, but on the KHali situation, do you think he would've won the title if he was 200 lbs and 5'10? The big size is a drawing factor and can add a lot to a character.


No, because it was a very sensitive situation. They needed someone they could put over immediately, but they didn't want to make a long-term investment. Khali was the perfect choice, because he could be put over immediately, and he could be eventually beaten. It didn't take long before he was right back out of the main event, did it?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> All in all, all you are doing is attempting to twist words and making 1 thing i dont like about him in one category and defending it by using another category.
> 
> Nice try though.
> 
> What i want is a wrestler who makes me want to watch his matches Daniel Bryan does not provide that for me. GET OVER IT.


It's you who needs to get over it. You don't enjoy him, we get it. There's no need to constantly harp on it, which is the reason that threads like this are made.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

The Striker said:


> It's you who needs to get over it. You don't enjoy him, we get it. There's no need to constantly harp on it, which is the reason that threads like this are made.


Try reading the posts. People are questioning my opinion. Asking for a response. Its not constantly harping on about it its answering questions directed at me. :gun:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Not everyone's gonna like every wrestler no matter how good they are, so there's bound to be people that are gonna hate on DB.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Try reading the posts. People are questioning my opinion. Asking for a response. Its not constantly harping on about it its answering questions directed at me. :gun:


So naturally you'd go into the thread about his theme and talk shit. And I wasn't directing that statement specifically at you.


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

> This point was on what makes Daniel Bryan look weak. Shinning someone does not sound impressive. It doesn't look impressive. There is nothing impressive about shinning. - If his kicked looked impressive i wouldn't complain about them would i. Take off your Daniel Bryan colored spectacles get over the fact you that he's your hope that one day you can be a pro-wrestler because your a geeky dweeb like him.


That's how you kick someone in pro-wrestling, Gunner; it makes a loud sound, people go 'ohhh' and then the other guy rolls around in pretend pain. 

Of course, he could always slap his thigh in plain view of everyone like Shawn Michaels. Oh wait, he does do that for his head kicks, like pro wrestlers are _trained to do!!!_



> Being submission wrestler with no intensity. Every match he has had and will ever have will bore me. Tell a lie. The only 1 i did enjoy. Sheamus s Daniel Bryan it lasted 2 minutes. Thats the only think i see as believable about Bryans character


:lmao No intensity? Now I KNOW you've never seen a Bryan Danielson indy match. Good God man, if you're going to tell a lie, at least tell a believable one.



> How do you counter an ankle lock. By rolling and moving away. If you've f~cked someone up to a point they can barely stand from dropping them on there head and back, they cant counter it. Nice try though. But You Fail. If Daniel Bryan had 1 ounce of the intensity of a Kurt Angle, a Chris Benoit or a Dean Malenko again as i have said a many times in this thread i wouldn't dislike him.


Getting away from the fact that you are the only man who has ever described Dean Malenko as intense in sheer defiance of his entire character for years as the stoic professor, that's some convoluted reasoning there, and in complete defiance to your original point of building up to a submission. There's a difference between 'building up' and 'setting up'. Bryan does enough 'setting up' by lulling his opponents into false sense of security and then nabbing the LeBelle Lock. 



> No i said his kicks look weak and are a move of his i dont like. Can you even read???


Apparently better than you can remember what you wrote, as I took your point about how they are unimpressive (that they aren't realistic) and used it to illustrate how that's just silly given your next point about submissions.



> Its not about building it up. Its about wearing the body part down. Like Dean Malenko used to do. Like Bret Hart did. Thats what a technical wrestlers should do. You build drama by working an opponent down. Building the crowd to when you finally slap the submission on.


I agree that is *a* way to do it, and certainly the most conventional way, one Daniel has used multiple times on the independents. I think another way that should be considered is treating a submission hold such as the LeBelle Lock as an instant death hold that you absolutely NEVER want to find yourself in, and build the match around avoiding the fuck out of that.



> Also if we got into a fight why would i want to put you in a heel hook id just smash your face in.


Ask Anderson Silva, one of the best strikers in the world, when he tapped out to one that came the fuck out of nowhere by (at the time) a relative nobody in Ryo Chonnen. Ask the Gracies, who made their entire legacy tapping out idiots who thought they'd just 'smash their face in'.



> That is the point though. Daniel Bryan does neither. He builds no drama. His matches tell no story. They are just random and a mess. Then he has no realism. No intensity to make me think he's a geniune badass like a Kurt Angle. Or a Samoa Joe. Like you said its one or the other. And for me he fits into neither category.


You are one of a very select few who think that, and offer little to no reasons for it other than this mythical 'he doesn't build to submissions', and then point to pro-wrestling kicks that pro-wrestlers are trained to do as a symbol of how unrealistic he is.



> All in all, all you are doing is attempting to twist words and making 1 thing i dont like about him in one category and defending it by using another category.


No; I take your words exactly as they are and point out the logical fallacies. And then you offer up ignorant straw-men defenses along with a few insults.




> What i want is a wrestler who makes me want to watch his matches Daniel Bryan does not provide that for me. GET OVER IT.


And that's fine. But if you sit here and say that he isn't one of the more talented guys on the roster, please give a credible reason, and then a specific match where he does the things that annoy you other than general claims of 'oh thats what he always does lulzcat'. Because otherwise it comes across less as intelligent debate and more along the lines of you just trolling.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

People are still taking Gunner14 seriously?


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder why I am, myself...


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shotakan said:


> That's how you kick someone in pro-wrestling, Gunner; it makes a loud sound, people go 'ohhh' and then the other guy rolls around in pretend pain.
> 
> *You dont have to make it look so shit though. Thats the difference between an entertaining wrestler and Daniel Bryan.*
> 
> ...


*

I havent ive said he's dull and he's boring, he cant engage me in matches. And no matter how many different pin combinations and random submissions he can pull out i will always find him unbelieveable in the ring, boring to watch, crap to listen too on the mic and frankly cant wait till he's gone. Give me the days of Hulk Hogan and his built scripted match any day if this Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bryan Danielson vs. Morishima from Final Battle 08 is one of the most intense matches I've ever seen.

And it's pretty common for Danielson to come out with a big grin but once the match gets going he certainly takes it seriously.


----------



## Shotakan (Oct 12, 2010)

> You dont have to make it look so shit though. Thats the difference between an entertaining wrestler and Daniel Bryan.


The fact that you are one of the few who thinks that, in absolute defiance of everyone else, including some of the best professional wrestlers in the world, means that you are the one who 'doesn't get it'. 



> Show me any. Half the time he's got a smile on his face. Acting lessons needed.


Normally I'd say 'the burden of proof is on you' because you're the one trying to prove something; but I'll bite.
*ROH*
His bouts with Nigel at Unified and Driven
His title challenges against Morishima
His title challenge against Samoa Joe at Midnight Express Runion
His title defense against Samoa Joe at Fight of the Century
Any of his matches against Tyler Black, one of the most over-rated wrestlers ever
His match against Roderick Strong at Vendetta
His match against AJ Styles at Main Event Spectacles 
His match against Davey Richards in the Final Countdown Tour

That's just off the top of my head, not including a host of others. I'd especially recommend his PWG BOLA 2008 work and his PWG title challenge of Chris Hero. All of which are available in the multimedia section of the forums.



> Maybe he would look better if he did. Or maybe if he just kicked them with his foot and it would be easier for everyone. you know like Tajiri used too.


Tajiri's kicks were notorious for being bad one minute and amazing the next. The way Daniel does it makes a loud smack, and provided the other guy actually sells the damn move like he's supposed to, is absolutely fine.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLfbzA1c66s/ - Id take that over Byran any day. That isnt setting up thats just sloppily making a match.


Dean is amazing, no one's debating that. Intense though? Not even; his appeal was his systematic dissecting of someone with an almost 'no offense, just business' approach.



> So shinning someone in the chest three times then being powerbombed as proof that yor kicks have just had no effect whatsoever is a way of showing how Daniel Bryan doesnt need to work the arm for the lebell lock


Again, Daniel has no control over how someone else sells his moves; the fault is on them, not Bryan. Blame his opponents, not Bryan.



> Unless your Darren Young.


Tapped like a bitch at Summerslam.



> You are not a trained MMA fighter. If i had a fight with you it would be on a street. not in an octogan. You could not win by making me tap out.


Do you even know WHY you tap out to a submission? Because you are bending something against the bone, against the joint, against the ligament, whatever; SOMETHING's not bending a natural direction. You tap, or the pressure increases, and your leg or arm is fucked up for a long time, assuming you don't pass out from the pain first. In a legit fight, you wouldn't let go of that until I was screaming and crying, and then get up and walk away while I whimper. I won't say location doesn't effect a strategy in a fight, but anyone who thinks submission holds are no good are fools that limit themselves.



> If all pro wrestlers are trained to shin opponents why does only Bryan do it looking so silly. RVD kicks always looked decent.


RVD also received several complaints about working stiff, ie. legit hurting the guy. It got better as he spent more time in WWE, but give me Daniel's 'phony kicks' that require the other guy to sell over RVD's 'decent kicks' that required the other guy to stay conscious.



> With no form of logic behind it and just look silly.


I agree, but you shouldn't be so hard on yourself.



> I havent ive said he's dull and he's boring, he cant engage me in matches.


Not the first time that complaint has been lobbied at him, and if that was all you said there would be no issue. It's when you try and pretend that it's a problem of Daniel and not a 'he doesn't appeal to me' problem that people take issue.



> And no matter how many different pin combinations and random submissions he can pull out i will always find him unbelieveable in the ring, boring to watch, crap to listen too on the mic and frankly cant wait till he's gone.


Just so long as you also acknowledge that not only does the average wrestling fan think you are wrong, but also the average wrestler, including Dean Malenko, Chris Jericho, William Regal, and Lance Storm.



> Give me the days of Hulk Hogan and his built scripted match any day if this Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.


Then watch that instead, and keep your comments to yourself until you offer logical reasons for why we are not only wrong, but shitheads for liking Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Brian Danielson vs Randy Orton would be a good match 
The only reason people are hating him is because hes universally loved by the IWC and they hate how he can do no wrong in their eyes.

His theme is probably the most inspiring theme in the WWE currently. Its perfect for his character.

If the only complaints are about his look that just says a lot about the type of wrestling fan you are.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Brian Danielson vs Randy Orton would be a good match
> The only reason people are hating him is because hes universally loved by the IWC and they hate how he can do no wrong in their eyes.
> 
> His theme is probably the most inspiring theme in the WWE currently. Its perfect for his character.
> ...


'They' hate nearly everything!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

daniel bryan hate ? there's no such thing


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread is just depressing. The hate is so minor and misrepresented that all I'm seeing is unintentional trolling. Lock it up, B?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2010)

He is great to watch but his music really makes it come off as a joke and fans won't like him because of it. It's all about the image


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shotakan said:


> The fact that you are one of the few who thinks that, in absolute defiance of everyone else, including some of the best professional wrestlers in the world, means that you are the one who 'doesn't get it'.
> 
> *FACT. Others Opinions on someone is irrevant to how i view it. If 100 people like wearing a watch on the right hand and i prefer it on my left hand that is a preference. Ones own preference is fuck all to do with anothers. I dont give a fuck if 999,999 people think he's the GOAT he will never make it into my top 100. Because he BORES me. And to ME looks shite. GET OVER IT. Its an OPINION. THERE IS NO RIGHT AND WRONG*
> 
> ...


Im not saying your wrong for liking him. Your the one saying im wrong for being bored by him. Make sure you keep that in your head. Show me any comment where i have said anyone is wrong for liking DB. Because frankly this entire thread has had you pathetic DBD marks attacking me for being bored for numerous reasons by his work.

Understand yet.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

You are wrong if you can't find any Bryan Danielson matches that you enjoy. There is a reason why he has more consistently that anyone else in the past 10 years been able to be the most frequent wrestler who leaves the crowd emotionally invested in his matches. More than Benoit. More than Jericho. More than KENTA. More than Tanahashi. More than Cena. More than HBK. He isn't getting Most Outstanding Wrestler of the Year awards, year in and year out, by accidne.t


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> You are wrong if you can't find any Bryan Danielson matches that you enjoy. There is a reason why he has more consistently that anyone else in the past 10 years been able to be the most frequent wrestler who leaves the crowd emotionally invested in his matches. More than Benoit. More than Jericho. More than KENTA. More than Tanahashi. More than Cena. More than HBK. He isn't getting Most Outstanding Wrestler of the Year awards, year in and year out, by accidne.t


Not too me though and im sure theres others. Remember the old phrase. You can please some of the people all of the time, some of the people none of the time, but you will never please all of the people all of the time.

He doesn't convince me and im entitled to my opinion so :flip oh and on the awards. Isnt that an award picked by the IWC and Dave Meltzer.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Not too me though and im sure theres others. Remember the old phrase. You can please some of the people all of the time, some of the people none of the time, but you will never please all of the people all of the time.
> 
> He doesn't convince me and im entitled to my opinion so :flip oh and on the awards. Isnt that an award picked by the IWC and Dave Meltzer.


I won't argue your opinions, because, as you said, to each his own.

However, I will tell you that along with Meltzer and his staff, that award is also decided with input from legends in the ring such as Dean Malenko, the Mascaras family, Arn Anderson, HBK, and Bret Hart (whom used to do it every year but won't be doing it next year for w/e reason). You can find that information somewhere on wrestling observer.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Incidentally Dragon vs Hero at his last PWG show was awesome. Really didn't see his win coming, thought he was gonna put Hero over like in ROH. I marked, a lot.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

dabossb said:


> I won't argue your opinions, because, as you said, to each his own.
> 
> However, I will tell you that along with Meltzer and his staff, that award is also decided with input from legends in the ring such as Dean Malenko, the Mascaras family, Arn Anderson, HBK, and Bret Hart (whom used to do it every year but won't be doing it next year for w/e reason). You can find that information somewhere on wrestling observer.


Yeah so with it being a vote. Hypothetically speaking. 19 people could vote for 18 different people and 2 vote for Bryan and he'd win.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Yeah so with it being a vote. Hypothetically speaking. 19 people could vote for 18 different people and 2 vote for Bryan and he'd win.


Or some fool could make a ricockulous assumption just for the sake of saying something stupid, like you just did there. 

Danielson has also won best Technical Wrestler 5 years straight, that is no fluke, friendo. If you look at the company Danielson is with the worst person to ever win most outstanding wrestler is Samoa 'Fuckin' Joe, and that was back in 2005 when Joe was absolutely killing it during the best time in TNA history.


----------



## ultimoDANK (Mar 23, 2009)

Sucks Punk got hurt. That would have been an interesting match for people who have followed ROH...


----------



## kid123 (Aug 3, 2008)

I began watching matches of Daniel Bryan after he came to WWE.He is really really good wrestler in my view.He has put on good matches as far as I could see.The guy is very good in the ring.I don't care at all about promos and stuff.So as far as I am concerned he is the best in WWE today.

Here I was surprised to find he had haters.The reasons there are so many haters of him are these imo
1)Some casual fans who are only into WWE can not like a guy like Bryan.They watch wrestling for something larger than life.Bryan looks like an average person.So people like that become haters.
2)For some wrestling=cutting promos and they don't care about a guy who let's his in ring work do the talking.
3)The phony haters who hate him because most guys here love him.They hate him to pick a fight or to appear cool(I wonder how that makes one cool)
These 3 categories constitute a minority.The next guys are the majority of his haters.
4)Heel lovers.Daniel Bryan is a face now.The heel lovers will bitch about any talented wrestler as long as he is a face.It happened to Punk and we all know what happened after punk became heel.The guys who called Punk bland were now his biggest marks.That will happen to Bryan tonce(If) he turns heel most of his so called haters will be taking turns sucking his dick


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, I hold my hand up. For me, Bryan has always sucked, but last night in Cardiff he put on a really good show with Regal, in a match which looked as though it could have gone either way. He's still a nerd, and needs opponents who can make up for his lack of charisma; but he was all right last night and I'm honest enough to admit it.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Okay, I hold my hand up. For me, Bryan has always sucked, but last night in Cardiff he put on a really good show with Regal, in a match which looked as though it could have gone either way. He's still a nerd, and needs opponents who can make up for his lack of charisma; but he was all right last night and I'm honest enough to admit it.


You really think Bryan lacks charisma? He some of the best facials in the business.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Why do some people on where act like no one can hate him? I actually don't care for him myself. Every one has their preferences, I perfer not to have him be US champ. Did I say he could not wrestle, no. He wrestle ok to ME. But just couldn't give two cents worth frank about him. He is lame to me, that's my opinon.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Smackdownfan777 said:


> Why do some people on where act like no one can hate him? I actually don't care for him myself. Every one has their preferences, I perfer not to have him be US champ. Did I say he could not wrestle, no. He wrestle ok to ME. But just couldn't give two cents worth frank about him. He is lame to me, that's my opinon.


Hate is a strong word

Just calling him lame is not an effective counter balance to acclaim he has gotten in this thread and in general


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Or some fool could make a ricockulous assumption just for the sake of saying something stupid, like you just did there.
> 
> Danielson has also won best Technical Wrestler 5 years straight, that is no fluke, friendo. If you look at the company Danielson is with the worst person to ever win most outstanding wrestler is Samoa 'Fuckin' Joe, and that was back in 2005 when Joe was absolutely killing it during the best time in TNA history.


And that has what to do with the FACT that when its a small numbered vote you can win by one and it relatively means nothing. 

Most Outstanding wrestler in the world yet never the Best.

Wonder why. 

Im sure you have a raft of excuses for that one.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> You really think Bryan lacks charisma? He some of the best facials in the business.


IN YOUR OPINION. FFS THE GUY IS ALLOWED HIS OWN OPINION!!!!!!!!


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> IN YOUR OPINION. FFS THE GUY IS ALLOWED HIS OWN OPINION!!!!!!!!


Where did I say otherwise?

He is entitled to his opinion but just calling Bryan "lame" wont lead to anyone to change their opinion hardly.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> And that has what to do with the FACT that when its a small numbered vote you can win by one and it relatively means nothing.
> 
> Most Outstanding wrestler in the world yet never the Best.
> 
> ...


Do you know the difference between those two awards? It was rather impossible to win Wrestler of the Year outside of the big two.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> IN YOUR OPINION. FFS THE GUY IS ALLOWED HIS OWN OPINION!!!!!!!!


Just because it's Bryan your saying he's intilted to his own opinion ,if it was anyone else you would of said different.

Is the only post you ever post on too ?If you weren't contually posting on this thread it would be done.

You have had about 4 or 5 posts on every page for the last 8 or so pages ripping on Bryan and getting no where .Get over it and move on.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

rambler said:


> Where did I say otherwise?
> 
> He is entitled to his opinion but just calling Bryan "lame" wont lead to anyone to change their opinion hardly.


No-one is trying to get anyone else to change there opinion though. 
Other than you being a cock.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

rambler said:


> Hate is a strong word
> 
> Just calling him lame is not an effective counter balance to acclaim he has gotten in this thread and in general


I don't hate him, I don't care about him. I actually only used hate 'cause the title of the thread says it.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> No-one is trying to get anyone else to change there opinion though.
> Other than you being a cock.


I made that comment in relation to the strength of his opinion on him.

Sorry but you are the one being a cock.


----------



## rambler (Oct 30, 2010)

Smackdownfan777 said:


> I don't hate him, I don't care about him. I actually only used hate 'cause the title of the thread says it.


Cool but you calling him simply lame doesnt hold up to the esteem he has from his peers. Im not trying to come down hard on you just saying.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

If he used steroids to bulk up, put lifts in his boots and was dripping with oil, I'd like him better.

- Klebold


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

rambler said:


> Cool but you calling him simply lame doesnt hold up to the esteem he has from his peers. Im not trying to come down hard on you just saying.


Well compared to what others say about my peers, lame is not bad.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Klebold said:


> I cant stand him. If he was in a Cruiserweight division wrestling guys of similar size - he'd be awesome. Pound for pound hes a very good wrestler, but I cant take him seriously AT ALL versus big, tall, strong guys. I know we have to suspend our disbelief with wrestling - but Daniel Bryan, Rey, Kaval and Evan bourne go past simply suspending your disbelief. Wrestling is supposed to be about 'larger than life athletes leaving you in awe' - not Daniel Bryan.


This is not the 80's. Danielson has only had four WWE PPV matches and all four were *** and above. He even pulled a *** out of The Miz which says something. His character may not be great but that does not matter. If he continues wrestling this well and getting good reactions he will be a World Champion at some point. Mark Henry may be larger but Danielson can wrestle circles around him.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

"my peers" wow, ha I meant my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

why are ppl still harping on his size, he wold be a light heavyweight in real fighting sports, hell mike tyson is much bigger than bryan is now in his prime and he was heavy weight champ


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> And that has what to do with the FACT that when its a small numbered vote you can win by one and it relatively means nothing.
> 
> Most Outstanding wrestler in the world yet never the Best.
> 
> ...


You win an award that many times you deserve it, even if it's only by 2 points. He was never officially the best in the world because he does not reach a large enough audience or have the success a Ric Flair or Chris Jericho has achieved. The recognition is for Bryan's ability to get great matches out of people even when they're a little green or have never had a great match. Daniel Bryan reminds me a lot of Bret Hart, actually.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

geraldinhio said:


> Just because it's Bryan your saying he's intilted to his own opinion ,if it was anyone else you would of said different.
> 
> Is the only post you ever post on too ?If you weren't contually posting on this thread it would be done.
> 
> You have had about 4 or 5 posts on every page for the last 8 or so pages ripping on Bryan and getting no where .Get over it and move on.


:shocked: Posters keep directly asking me questions on how ive formed MY OPINION. Get over it.



rambler said:


> Cool but you calling him simply lame doesnt hold up to the esteem he has from his peers. Im not trying to come down hard on you just saying.


Again. Person A, and B's opinion has nothing to do with Person C's opinion. People like different things. Just because you know 5 people who like Bryan doesn't mean the 6th is wrong for thinking he's boring. One day you will realize this. Until then would you like some nice crayons.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

To be honest, your opinion sucks, *Gunner14*, hence why not many people agree with you. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Daniel Bryan is a great _wrestler_. 'Wrestler' is the key word, it's not about his look, it's not about his size, it's about his wrestling. If you can't see it, then it's your loss anyway.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> To be honest, your opinion sucks, *Gunner14*, hence why not many people agree with you. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Daniel Bryan is a great _wrestler_. 'Wrestler' is the key word, it's not about his look, it's not about his size, it's about his wrestling. If you can't see it, then it's your loss anyway.


His wrestling which ive said bores me. His random unthoughtout offense may excite you but im used to watching greatness and for me Daniel Bryan doesnt have it. isnt my loss ive been enjoying wrestling for 18 of my 24 years without Daniel Bryan and ill enjoy it for 18 more regardless of how many times im bored by him. :flip


----------



## kid123 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> His wrestling which ive said bores me. His random unthoughtout offense may excite you but im used to watching greatness and for me Daniel Bryan doesnt have it. isnt my loss ive been enjoying wrestling for 18 of my 24 years without Daniel Bryan and ill enjoy it for 18 more regardless of how many times im bored by him. :flip


Just curious to know who your favorite wrestler in present WWE is.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> His random unthoughtout offense may excite you but im used to watching greatness


>His random unthoughtout offense 
>Gunner enjoys watching Angle's Belly to belly Superplex
>laughingwomen.jpg

Son, are you fucking retarded or something?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> I didnt hear any you suck chants and the only bryan chants i heard were the usual daniel bryan....daniel bryan throughout the match.
> Weird thing abouthim to me is he gets zero pop on entrance but as soon as the match begins you get a daniel bryan chant all the way through lol Must be the theme.


Ride of the Valkyries is an awesome theme, but the WWE stripped it down too much. He needs to be given the traditional form of it, complete with the 25 second intro piece.

Here, watch this and imagine a video playing for the first 20 seconds or so of it and then him coming out at the 25 second mark. I think it would be much better, but admittedly it'd be a bit of a long entrance for a midcarder to have.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> >His random unthoughtout offense
> >Gunner enjoys watching Angle's Belly to belly Superplex
> >laughingwomen.jpg
> 
> Son, are you fucking retarded or something?


Id rather watch Angle than Bryan and what??? Called an opinion. GET THE FUCK OVER IT.




kid123 said:


> Just curious to know who your favorite wrestler in present WWE is.


It was Jericho untill he swanned off to go sing.

End of the day i entitled to my opinion. Daniel Bryan does nothing for me. He never will for all the reasos we've gone over for the last 27 pages. Only difference is i dont give a fuck about your opinions on him. You all cry at mine. Im sorry i dont like him i really i am. I wish i could find him 1% as entertaining as the rest of you do. Good thing about is when he comes out on monday at Raw at least ill know when to go for a drink and to raid the merchandise stand because 80% of the people like him. (But before you start jumping on that about 60% of England likes Manchester United and we dont all have to do that Last post in this thread because im bored of you Daniel Bryan fucktards now.)


----------



## you_lie (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly guys, until recently I had only watched WWE, WCW, TNA, and ECW (plus a few randoms like the long forgotten WWA) until that first night on NXT. After his match against Chris Jericho on NXT i was hooked. The next day I was watching Chikara and ROH among others, and I can't get enough.

Long live Daniel Bryan!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I never saw him before wwe.

I like the guy, his ability is above 80% of the current roster. Quick and agile without looking weak. He deserves to be there. Don't remember seeing him botch anything so far yet too.


----------



## bigdog4215 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think bryan is great to watch but haven't herd much of him on the mic though.I think people just haven't seen him in anything really serious yet.If they put him in one those hate feuds or one a feud like benoit and angle had then I think people would reconize his talents.I was really hoping to see something happen between him and punk ever since punk came out,commentated and stood up and clapped at bryan's match on raw a couple weeks ago.I think a punk/bryan would catch wwe fans attention and they would steal the show everytime.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I can't stand him. I hate how everyone worships every little thing he does, it's annoying and it makes you want to hate him more.
> 
> The ho dance for example, if it had been anyone else it would be considered a pile of shit and a waste of time, but since it was Daniel Bryan everyone got on his cock and took a little ride on it.
> 
> There are other things too. I personally can't stand him and I wish DB 'marks' would learn to accept it instead of telling me to fuck off and shit.


fuck off


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


>


rey mysterio says hi


----------



## kid123 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gunner14 said:


> It was Jericho untill he swanned off to go sing.
> 
> End of the day i entitled to my opinion. Daniel Bryan does nothing for me. He never will for all the reasos we've gone over for the last 27 pages. Only difference is i dont give a fuck about your opinions on him. You all cry at mine. Im sorry i dont like him i really i am. I wish i could find him 1% as entertaining as the rest of you do. Good thing about is when he comes out on monday at Raw at least ill know when to go for a drink and to raid the merchandise stand because 80% of the people like him. (But before you start jumping on that about 60% of England likes Manchester United and we dont all have to do that Last post in this thread because im bored of you Daniel Bryan fucktards now.)


You really don't make much sense dude.Like you said you have an opinion and however stupid it seems to me(Believe me it's pretty stupid)you are entitled to it.But I don't get why you call Daniel Bryan fans "fucktards"(whatever that means.).You are not the only one who has an opinion.Others have too.You can disagree but do it in more of a civil way.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Why was this bumped?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally, I think that people have main problem is that his look, which to me isn't a problem. Although another problem is how he being handle as a character. Honestly, it isn't that great. He doesn't showcase his personality like he should. He definitely had a great persona back in ROH.


----------

